# Retired Garden Status 2015



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

2014 has been cut loose and allowed to go adrift. Time to start a new year and hope the chipmunks don't come back.....:sigh:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Garden is asleep under a few inches of snow. However, seed catalogs did come in last week.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got mine a few weeks ago.....Park Seed. Like I said last year, the Blue Lake pole beans are no go. Diablo Brussel sprouts will get another try.....may have to keep 'em caged the whole season.

OSU 3
Alabama 0

Gonna be a tense game.....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Got a nice snow yesterday, about seven inches of dense, wet snow. That's going to do the area good as it's probably the most moisture we've gotten at a single time in six months or so.

Went out with the snow blower twice yesterday and thought I'd gotten the job done, However, last night it started blowing and this morning the drives (both 25 x 50 ft.) were drifted a foot deep. I sure do appreciate having a blower. I figured today that it took about 1/5th the time to clear as with a shovel, with much less work too.

Weird weather, there was no wind to speak of today but the temperature kept dropping. Must have been some high cold air that was falling onto the area. It was 28 F when I started and 17 F when I finished. Now, it's 9 F.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got a light dusting last night.....just enough to see. Pretty warm the night before and I woke up to 54F temp (5AM) with rain. Started dropping like a rock there on out and it's 12F with a high of 16F for today. Wednesday night it may drop to -6F.......time to stay indoors.....:hide: I switched the heat pump to 'emergency' heat....

I'll order seeds in a few days.....still making my selections. May try a different bush bean this year and use the rest of last year's seed.....I still have 4oz left over from 1lb of Blue Lake 274. I'll only buy 1/2lb this year.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw some rabbit tracks this morning. A few years back we had about 30 rabbits around here but like everything else wild their numbers have fallen in the drought. With the snow the rascal is going to be heading for the new fruit trees to chew on the bark. Hope I remembered to put guards on all of them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's one SABL I wonder if they named after the racecourse Seeds Runner Bean Aintree


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Saw some rabbit tracks this morning. A few years back we had about 30 rabbits around here but like everything else wild their numbers have fallen in the drought. With the snow the rascal is going to be heading for the new fruit trees to chew on the bark. Hope I remembered to put guards on all of them.


I see rabbit tracks all the time......and the rabbits. They come right up to the house and sometimes enter the back yard....which is fenced. So much for dog hair keeping rabbits away.....four dogs roam the backyard and the male keeps the perimeter well watered and sheds lots of hair. Now that gun season is in I haven't seen any deer......and it ends today. 



joeten said:


> Here's one SABL I wonder if they named after the racecourse Seeds Runner Bean Aintree


What's the maturity date on those?? The Blue Lake 274 is 55 days and I found another one that's a week earlier. Still haven't made up my mind on seeds....I've got another week or two to decide.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Under sowing.

General Information
Phaseolus coccineus General Sowing information: Sow outdoors after last frost, use a cane structure trellis or wigwam 22cm between canes, in rows 60cm apart to support beans. Sow in rows 5cm deep 1 seed per cane. Sow indoors mid April or in situ May/June harvest August to October, for late crops sow direct up to early July for harvesting until first frosts. Keep well watered and feed weekly. Tip; sow a few extra beans along the row for transplanting out later. Dwarf runner beans are ideal for the smaller garden, exposed garden or patio containers.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I read that.....but who in hell transplants beans?? 

I start harvesting late July on the beans.....August for corn. 'Maters whenever I can get 'em......:rofl:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

English / British folks because the weather is all over the place they have to start indoors or greenhouses.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Tis the season for the best collards here in SC. I heard the world's expert on moles the other day who says forget grub killers (they'll eat any insect they can get), pellets using the pointy thing through the top of the tunnel and all the other things we've heard or used. He claims trap and remove is the only answer. I'd only add, permanently remove.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> English / British folks because the weather is all over the place they have to start indoors or greenhouses.


All over the place?? My area goes from 100F+ in the summer to -20F in the winter....at least once a trend sets in it stays pretty close. When the growing season starts it stays relatively warm....end of May means good weather for growing crops. I may push it this year and plant mid-May.....but I've lost many plants with late frosts in early June.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son just brought the mail in.....another Park Seed catalogue in the mail?? I'll have to compare it to the one I got last month.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Corday said:


> I heard the world's expert on moles the other day... He claims trap and remove is the only answer. I'd only add, permanently remove.


I trapped a lot of moles in grad school; they are easy to catch with bayonet traps (less so with live traps). Victor traps seem to be the best at catching them. Sometimes I'd hear one or two spring before I'd even finished setting a run of ten. It's hard to permanently solve a mole problem though. When I lived in Oregon they would tunnel under 50 ft. of paved parking lot to come up in my lawn.

Victor trap










Live Trap


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No real problem with moles....I've got 'em but it's not a problem. Chipmunks are another story.....they eat my crops. They may be cute but they need to be controlled.....relocation is not the answer and they need to be killed. It doesn't take long for a colony of chipmunks to infest an area if the conditions are right.....trying to grow vegetables makes the perfect environment. I may try to fabricate some traps to gain a little bit of control this year.

Time to take a serious look at the new seed catalogue and get some seed ordered. Looks like I'm close to being on time.....last year's seed was shipped Jan 25th.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See now Sabl that set in the weather you get it does not do that here temps here in summer would at times be more like half yours and spring can be near as cold as winter.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I checked a site on growing seasonal vegetables in the UK......doesn't sound promising. The season is longer due to moderate temps......but that's all they are.....moderate. With proper protection you can get started earlier and grow longer than I can. Your weather sounds great for growing cool weather crops.....peas should do fine.....:laugh:. I didn't even plant peas last year because the temps were too hot by the time I remembered having them....:sigh:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Like I said all over the place, so you fall for the early good weather, then it gets decimated because it turns frosty. Cool weather plants can do well provided the rain fall is reasonable, which is not as often as you would like. It can be hard for any gardener, but the newer folks really need to do their homework or they waste a lot of time and cash.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well paint my toenails and call me Mable . . 

I had entered into "soft negotiations" with the neighbor behind me about thinning some of his trees that shade the north 40 and dump tons of seeds on it . . We talked a bit and left it that he would think about which ones might be trimmed back ( I offered to pay half )

This afternoon I woke from napping to the sound of multiple chainsaws and lo and behold, he had all five taken out . . Will make all the difference in the world for the garden this year! I asked him what I owed and he said he would not take a penny . . that the damn things bothered him as much as they did me and he just needed a push! ! 

I'll be buying a bottle of good scotch tomorrow!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:woot:

Whatcha got planned for crops??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Well paint my toenails and call me Mable . .
> 
> I had entered into "soft negotiations" with the neighbor behind me about thinning some of his trees that shade the north 40 and dump tons of seeds on it . . We talked a bit and left it that he would think about which ones might be trimmed back ( I offered to pay half )
> 
> ...


I know my neighbor doesn't care so I keep trimming my side of the overhangs. About 10 half-trimmed trees.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

SABL said:


> :woot:
> 
> Whatcha got planned for crops??


Not a lot different . . 40 sq ft limits what I can put in it. The peppers did really well in pots last year and I may do that again this year. Probably put 'maters in the ground. Herbs all go in pots


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Corday said:


> I know my neighbor doesn't care so I keep trimming my side of the overhangs. About 10 half-trimmed trees.


The overhang was not as much a concern as the damn roots and the shade . . The owner before this one foolishly planted 5 Lacebark Elm trees . . one might have been fine, but 5 almost totally shaded my garden for most of the afternoon.

This guy is really nice and totally understood what I was fighting! The damn things were bugging him also so that helped


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Better get a youngster working on the roots......I have the same trouble with a scrub bush (Honeysuckle) in my garden. Garden keeps expanding.....I cut the bush down but need to get to the roots.....:sigh:. I'm too cheap to buy a pick-axe.....:blush:

I'll have to trim the neighbor's pine trees again this spring......they planted right on the lot line. The garden is nowhere near the trees but if I can't duck low enough when mowing it's time to do a little pruning......had my hat knocked off more than once......:angry:

The 'maters will love being in the ground. The only thing (other than herbs) I've tried in a planter was radishes......the potting mix I bought was garbage and was all fiber. The poor critters pushed right out the the 'soil'....I won't use that stuff again. 

Still haven't ordered seeds.....haven't made up my mind on what to buy.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I hired a neighbor kid over the Christmas Holidays to do some stuff that I can't do . . and he dug up the roots . . I should be able to till in February or so for a Mid March planting


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You'll have a 2 month jump on me......:sigh:. I should be starting seeds by then, though. I'll go ahead and start the Brussel sprouts with the rest of the stuff......they grow real slow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope you offer to help the neighbour drink the scotch.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the weather cooperates, I'll start seeds this weekend . . Definitely will offer to help with the scotch!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*New Toy . .*

Neighbor got this up for me last week . . 









I'll be starting seeds this weekend if the sun comes out! It keeps the temps about 5 degrees warmer than outside with no sun. It covers about half of the North 40 

The patio is still crappy from the sawdust from taking the 5 trees out . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That'll work......:thumb:. Wish I had something to start my plants in.

I have to start everything indoors......it's still too cold in March to do much outside. I take the 'little ones' outside on warmer days and set them on the deck benches or a picnic table. They spend the rest of the time on the kitchen table that gets some real nice morning sun.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have been using a smaller version that was about 3' X 3' . . it got torn up pretty good in one of the storms last year. This one is much larger and lets me walk in

The temp inside is up to 60 already and the sun is not fully out. I may start some seeds this afternoon . . I can't wait! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm jealous......:frown:. It's still below freezing around here.....23F. Nice ice rink in my driveway.....the 11yr old fell on her butt twice the other day. No real snow covering the lawn......just a dusting....I told her to walk in the grass next time........:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Could be worse try telling this to walk on the grass https://uk.screen.yahoo.com/funny-animals/pig-slips-ice-021513480.html


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: New Toy . .*



Old Rich said:


> I'll be starting seeds this weekend if the sun comes out! It keeps the temps about 5 degrees warmer than outside with no sun. It covers about half of the North 40
> 
> *The patio is still crappy from the sawdust from taking the 5 trees out . .*


Where's the women folk?? :rofl: (gonna get in trouble with that comment....:angel

Does the patio need to be that big?? 

When I was in Grove City I didn't even bother with a garden.....the back yard wasn't even big enough for the three dogs.....:nonono:. But I did slip a few 'maters into the flower bed out front and had a potted rosemary that didn't make it through the winter when I brought it inside...

The weather better hurry if we're gonna make it to 45F today......still 25F outside. May stay above freezing tonight at 34F.....but 60% chance of rain.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just when I thought the ice/snow was going to melt......it starts snowing...:sad:. Big snowflakes......driveway is covered with snow again. 

How's the seedlings coming along, Rich?? I won't start mine til mid March.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My street is an ice rink and more rain,sleet and snow forecast. Garden is hidden under it, best it's looked in a while lol.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nothing up yet . . been in the potting mix for 5 days so maybe in another 3 - 4 I'll start to see something!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> My street is an ice rink and more rain,sleet and snow forecast. Garden is hidden under it, best it's looked in a while lol.


Ack!! 

I didn't quite get my garden all mowed down and some weedy patches remain. The Preen did real well in keeping weeds down but the garden plants are still there. I let the wildlife scavenge what seeds are left from the weeds and crops.......birds get most of the seeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What ya got started, Rich?? Peppers take 10-21 days.....I've had maters come up in 4-5. 

Seeds are on hold after checking my budget.....holidays took a toll. Okra and broccoli are going to be a new addition this year. I've never tried okra and the last time I grew broccoli was ~20yrs ago......takes a good salt water soak to get the critters out of the broccoli. 

Same basic plan......long storage crops. Corn and green beans it is.....which taste great in winter.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Peppers (2) . . maters . . cilantro . . chives . . Thyme . . Basil . . so far . . may do some more tomorrow


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The seedlings are coming along nicely . . I may have dropped a Viagra pill in one of the pots while I was repotting


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HeHeHe, wait until it blushes red.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't allow it to grow for more than 4 hours.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:

I haven't ordered my seeds yet and Rich is sprouting peppers already.....:facepalm:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right on time, the Purple Martin scouts showed up on Valentines Day! ! Feb 14 is generally considered the last frost here, but the last few years it has been closer to March 1. 

Our forecast calls for near 32 on Wednesday so I'll hold off on transplanting the babies for another week or two


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumb:

I've got another month before even considering planting seeds for plants that will be set out after last frost......:frown:. I kinda expect a late frost this year due to an unusually cold winter. I'll keep some beer boxes handy....:laugh:

Time to take inventory of seeds......again. I forgot to keep a record on notepad of what I plan on ordering.....and I need to order today. With luck, I may be able to plant the garden in 3 months.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Procrastination may have paid off......free shipping ($9) on $40 orders over the weekend. I ordered my seeds last night. Two items already had free shipping that does not add to the total and I had to order a few other items. 

All I need to do now is get the potting stuff rounded up.......only three weeks til it's time to get the seeds started......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*wrong thread*

Our local plant nursery has a billboard sign that says:

Gardening is cheaper than therapy . . and you get tomatoes! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Garden Status 2014*



Old Rich said:


> Our local plant nursery has a billboard sign that says:
> 
> Gardening is cheaper than therapy . . and you get tomatoes! !


:rofl:

Checked my order and seeds are on the way......might get 'em tomorrow. May have a bone to pick with Park Seed on the shipping. I was over the amount for free shipping but fine print got me.....I upped my order by $11 but still got charged the $8.95 shipping fee. I started at $40 and took the order to $50 to get free shipping......original promo was for $40. Shipping charges may cost them a customer next year.....

Had some frozen corn last night......it was great!! Fresh is better but a quick process and freeze is the next best thing....:thumb:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2014*

The leaves were not a bad as the roots . . and the seeds it spewed . . looked like my yard was covered in oatmeal!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The seeds arrived today.......all except the Corleone 'maters. Now to get some weather to do something......:sigh:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I had to replant the Chives . . dropped the tray they were in . . grrr.....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I had to replant the Chives . . dropped the tray they were in . . grrr.....


Dontcha hate it when that happens......

Got ~2 weeks to go before starting seeds......:dance:. No peat pellets this year.......major PITA to transplant to pots. I've saved the plastic pots from purchased plants over the years and use Solo 12oz drinking cups for what I'm short. Propane torch to heat up a ~1/8" steel rod makes for nice drainage holes in the bottom of the cups.....:thumb:. 

Still have some of the corn stockpiled from last year......and it is very good. Had some a few days ago and will be eating it more often to deplete the stocks. I guess I was a little too stingy with it over the winter.....:laugh:. Still have 5 portions of green beans in the freezer and the timing looks good on those.

I don't want to do what my father did......he had frozen veggies that were years old.....:nonono:. When the new crops 'come on' I clean the freezer of the previous year's crop. My dad rotated his stock and was constantly eating the old stuff.......no point in that.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yeah . . walking like Igor on uneven stepping stones threw me for a loop . . almost fell down . . the onions gave their lives to keep me upright!

I bought a stash of plastic pots and trays about 5 years ago from the nursery, and am still operating off those . . . . 

Our temps are in the 40's right now, but forecasted to end up in high 60's by this afternoon. Temp in the hothouse is 55 . . I keep a light on in it!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd have plenty of pots......if I didn't keep expanding my garden.....:rofl:

I'll cut back on vining plants this year......plenty of punkins to compost as soon as I get around to it and cukes don't get used that much in this house. 'Maters will be increased and I still want to steal a crop of Brussel sprouts away from the chipmunks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The Corleones are still on back order.....:sigh:. No big deal so far.....I won't be starting seeds for another 10 days. Blue Lake beans are 55 days......Corleone 'maters are 50 days. This I gotta see......never had 'maters before beans came on. 

Gonna try a novelty this year......orange flesh watermelon. I tried one of those 40yrs ago and had nothing to do with it. I bought the plants at a nursery and was quite proud of the 28lb melon I picked.....:thumb:. My jaw hit the floor when I cut it open....:nonono:. The melons I bought were supposed to be Charleston Gray....red flesh. I thought for sure I had picked the melon way too early and it was still 'green'......turned out to be the sweetest melon I've ever grown and have been unable to do it since.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The Corleone 'maters are still on back order.....:sigh:......still have snow on the ground.....:sigh: :sigh:.

I aim to get some seeds started by mid-week. Peppers can be started 10 weeks early in my area.....so I'm a little behind schedule with them. We get just enough of a season to grow a crop or two and have to plan ahead. I'll start thinking about the layout in the coming weeks.....still have plenty of time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the forecast holds here, I'll be planting maters and peppers by the end of the week . . just need the North 40 to dry up a tad and rototilling . . Herbs went into pots Friday.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Radar indicates you should be planting rice.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We have a real slow and steady rain at the moment . . the heavy stuff is North of Houston.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Clear skies so far.....looks like the rain will track just south of me. If we get another 2012 season I'll plant cacti and be done with it. Is it hard to make tequila??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HeHeHe here you go https://www.yahoo.com/travel/salud-make-the-perfect-tequila-in-six-easy-102914935832.html


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bummer . . the "light rain" turned into a downpour over nite . . 3 inches so far! . . pretty much takes care of any rototilling ideas for another week.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have a lovely windy, rainy day with bigger gusts coming, some poor folks will have 80mph blowing through, could reach 60 to 70mph here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Bummer . . the "light rain" turned into a downpour over nite . . 3 inches so far! . . pretty much takes care of any rototilling ideas for another week.


I'm still two months away from doing any tilling.....:frown:. With the snow melt and rain, my lakes have returned in the front yard.....side yard is pretty much the same with standing water. 



joeten said:


> We have a lovely windy, rainy day with bigger gusts coming, some poor folks will have 80mph blowing through, could reach 60 to 70mph here.


Batten down the hatches, Joe.....:hide:. When Ike came through here we got 90mph winds and plenty of wind damage that put me in the dark for four days.

Dogs are out of treats and I'll have to make a trip to the store......and check gardening supplies while I'm out. I'm thinking about starting my seeds on Fri 13th to see if it changes my luck.....:rofl:. Corleone 'maters still not shipped and I'm checking on status.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Frosty this morning but after I got back from hauling some limbs to the dump I put a Spring till on the garden.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Soggy is the operative word here . . three days of slow rain really soaked everything . . great for the lawn, but sure played hell for the garden!

Cold rainy days makes frankenfoot throb like Hell, but I plan to spread some fertilizer on the lawn this afternoon. Starting to see green grass.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Weed and Feed time here. Fire Ant application in a couple of weeks which lasts till the fall. Then cold weather keeps them away/underground or wherever.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Winds got to 90 in some places and folks there had power out, trees down, Etc, today was much nicer, but it's only a day reprieve it's coming back tomorrow.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Corday said:


> Fire Ant application in a couple of weeks which lasts till the fall. Then cold weather keeps them away/underground or wherever.


One "nice" thing about the drought it that it's done away with a lot of insect pests. We never have had imported fire ants but we used to have some colonies of what we called "red ants" which are a native large red and black ant. When we were kids you were considered brave if you picked one up and didn't drop it if it bit you.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm all for anything that kills off the chipmunks......:rofl:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted 33 cups of tomato seeds, half Roma and half Beefsteak. The heirlooms grew well last year but really didn't get ripe in any numbers until just before the frost. So this year it's hybrids. Will probably get some plants too but its fun to start something growing.

My garage Patio tomato is still alive and will probably get put back out on the deck in a month or so.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll start some seeds tomorrow.....except the Corleone which are _still_ on back order......:angry:. Might not be a big problem......50 days after setting out. Peppers are a must and need 8-10 weeks head start......Brussels sprouts need a good head start, too. 

Still have a little snow on the ground where it drifted.....driveway is sloppy wet....:sigh:.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Looked for some onion sets today at the store but they don't have them in yet. We usually get a hard freeze the second week of April so I don't want to get ahead of myself but it's hard not to when the temp is 68F. Last year we got a freak freeze and snowstorm in May but that is a 100-year occurrence so I'm going on the assumption that it won't happen again tis year.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Ground is still too damn soggy to get into here . . forecast is for sun starting tomorrow and for a week . . I transplanted the onions into large pots so they can start growing . . will do the Chives tomorrow


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like the ground up here will be soggy forever.....heavy clay just doesn't drain well. 

I haven't tried onions in 40yrs......maybe I should try because they do freeze easy without processing. Most onions I buy are used for cooking, so freezing them will make no difference. I do the same with peppers......unless they are used for fresh salsa. I just chop and freeze......:laugh:. Jalapenos are most often used for poppers.....tasty!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't freeze or store onions, the grocery-bought ones are cheap enough in the winter. I do like green onions in the summer though.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's what I do.......store onions are pretty cheap and I just buy fresh. Vidalia is first choice and I always buy sweet onions but pay a little more.

The seed company finally replied and the Corleone 'maters are due to be shipped late this month.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about planting some potatoes, probably from eyes from some red ones I'll get at the store. Potatoes are so cheap it really doesn't "pay" to plant them but I do like the occasional side of baby potatoes in white sauce. Haven't planted any in years. In fact, the last time was when I was at the Med Center and that's been a lifetime ago.

Really ought to start a berry patch again too. We used to have a really good patch and then we had some poor ones and after that sort of let the strawberries go by the wayside.

We had some decent snows this winter and the Spring wheat is looking good. That's another thing I haven't done in a long time, actually farmed. When I was a high school student and undergrad I worked on farms all the time, about six years total. It's probably easier to name the brands of tractors I've not driven than the ones I have. Farming has changed though and farmers are reticent to let a high-schooler drive a half-million dollar GPS and computer-operated machine, not to mention that you need a CDL anymore to drive a truck. Looking back, it actually seems sort of strange that all us 14-year olds were driving 26,000 pound trucks on the highways. We didn't even have "real" licenses yet but you could drive if farming on a learner's permit. We also took tractor driving school (which we all attended when we turned 14) but I really don't recall getting a license per se or even having any farmer ask if I'd taken it. Of course, they probably just assumed that we had as every boy I knew took it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MPR, Potatoes are cheap, but I wish I could find some good ones. Typical 10 lb. bag has 2-3 throwaways.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

New red 'taters sound good......but expensive to buy at the store. 

The problem with many 'taters is the storage facility. I asked the produce guy at the store and he told me they are making the piles higher which causes the black spots (bruising) on the ones at the bottom of the pile. I've had whole bags of bruised 'taters.......:sigh:. 

Might not get the seeds started today.......I neglected to pick up some potting soil yesterday. Even if I buy some this morning it needs to be brought up to room temps.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was a kid my folks never bought potatoes because a farmer up north had a big get-together in the Spring where anyone who wanted any could go up and help plant about twenty actress worth of eyes. At the end of the season he would run his lister through the patch and unearth them and you could take as many as you wanted. We would usually take home about half a pickup bed full.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL, auto spellcheck changed "acres" above to "actress."

Speaking of potatoes, I was digging around in the garage and found an apple/potato crank peeler. I dusted it off and peeled a half a dozen to see how it worked. Then I had half a dozen potatoes that I needed to do something with so I thought I'd see if I could make some au gratin potatoes. They are baking now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen those type of peelers....one was electric. Sure would be nice to have at times. Would be great for apples when baking pies......:thumb:

We've cut back on buying 'taters......it's way too easy to use the newer instant types. Idahoan makes a wide variety of styles that are far better than the original "Potato Buds" or other early attempts to make instant mashed potatoes. The things are pretty cheap and only require water......I rolled my eyes the first time the kids brought some home from the store and really frowned when I read that only water is needed. Even some of the instant escalloped potatoes are pretty good......even better if you are short on prep time. No peeling, slicing, buying all the ingredients......no boiling for mashed potatoes, no milk or butter needed. I used to make whipped potatoes but haven't done so for many years. No need in getting the mixer bowl and whisk dirty.....I put the spuds back in the pot they were cooked in (after draining) and mash away on low heat to keep 'em warm. 

The only time I buy real potatoes is for pot roasts, stews, etc.. I put a few diced ones in green beans sometimes.......onions are a must....:laugh:. Gotta have a nice large sweet onion in the beans.......makes a world of difference. I just cut it into wedges and put it right on top of the bacon.

Kinda rainy nasty outside.....the potting soil I have is probably bone dry. Might not be the best day to prep the pots. Still have last year's left-over peat pellets.....that'll give a few days to get the pots ready.....and get rid of the things......:thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're short of space to grow potatoes, especially if the space is taken up with old tyres, grow your tats in tyre-towers..... Link


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen the tire method but got rid of all the tires......would be no problem finding some, though. The guy down the road had a big stack out by his trash cans and has plenty more on his property......come summer, people will be dumping the things in ditches along the roads......:sigh:.

Oh.....I'm not short on space...unless I want to feed the entire village.....:laugh:. Still working on this year's layout and not going to plant as many punkins after throwing away quite a few from last year. Slight increase on beans and hold the corn the same.....still have quite a few bags of frozen but once weather breaks we may be in the mood for corn on the cob. Raccoons destroyed what I was going to cut from the cob.....:sigh:. Corn makes a nice addition to green beans....:thumb:. Once the corn is frozen on the cob I _am not_ going to cut it off. 

'Maters will get increased.....I have no trouble getting rid of 'em and it will allow me to be more selective if I process any. Salsa can be cooked and frozen but I prefer pico de gallo. Peppers will be held to last year's crop which did rather well....the only problem was lack of heat. Plenty of peppers but I had to sample quite a few before finding ones suitable for poppers.

It all boils down to timing, now. I only get one shot in this zone.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

First day of Spring and close to 60 F so I went and bought some seeds and onion sets, a new shovel (mine has a split in it and my brother-in-law has the welder) and some other stuff. I may have underestimated the number of sets in a bunch because I've now got a three-across wide row the entire length of the garden, which according to a Google Earth measurement is 55 feet east to west.

We usually get a cold snap around the second week of April but the onions should weather it OK. Only one fruit tree blooming thankfully, if the rest hold off for another couple of weeks we might get a fruit crop this year.

Also bought some corn, bean, lettuce, squash, carrot and watermelon seed. Been growing volunteer squash but some of the plants are starting to revert to gourds so its time for some new genetic material. Forgot the okra but it won't go out for some time and I'll need more corn by then.

My tomato seeds haven't come up yet but the package said ten days so they have a few days to go yet.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The weather is still crappy around here.......43F, cloudy, and it rained this morning. 

I had planned on starting seeds this morning but things didn't work out Wednesday so I never went to get potting soil. G-daughter was sick and stayed home......I did too......:laugh:. No need to make the trip to gymnastics to drop her off......Home Depot is a block away from there which makes it easy for me to run two errands with a single trip. High of 59F and sunny skies tomorrow so I'll make the extra effort.

Corleone 'maters shipped today......:thumb:. FedEx tracking number but it's not in the system yet. These I gotta see with a 50day maturity date. 

I almost tried okra this year but chickened out......I doubt the kids will touch the things. Bad enough with Brussels sprouts which they claim they don't like. We'll see, I'm going to try another dozen plants this year and hope I can keep the chipmunks away from them.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

That's one thing nice about where you are -- you have both country gardening and the advantage of city shopping. I had to drive a 40-mile round trip to get a shovel and a bag of seeds.

No chipmunks here, there were never enough native trees. We do have two different types of ground squirrels though, thirteen-lined and spotted. The thirteen-lined inhabit the lots, the spotted stay mostly up on the river. The lots are getting rather gopher infested so I may have to go do some trapping. I really don't mind them as they turn over the soil and eat weeds but I saw a mound in someone's yard so I'd better take care of the things before the neighbors start to complain. Might go out and do that now as it's a pretty nice afternoon.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> I almost tried okra this year but chickened out......I doubt the kids will touch the things. Bad enough with Brussels sprouts which they claim they don't like.


Okra big in this area. I like it made as part of Ratatouille. Start the Gkids on baby Brussels sprouts in butter sauce. The usually served big ones are too strong.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I set out the Jalapeno's and Cayenne peppers this afternoon . . forecast for the weekend is all rain so I thought I'd get the little buggers in while I could!

I'l put in a row of Okra in the back of the maters


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish the chipmunks would eat weeds but they prefer my sprouts. Beans get up ~2" and the tops disappear.....set some 4" Brussels and the leaves disappear. I'm thinking about making a bucket trap and make the chipmunks disappear. I've got some deer & rabbit repellent and may try that at the tunnel openings. 

I like okra but for the amount I use I just buy frozen at the store. The Brussels sprouts I bought are Diablo hybrid......they're supposed to mature at the same time (determinate). My son and I both like Brussels sprouts.....he used to eat them as fast as he could when he was still in a high chair......:laugh:.



Old Rich said:


> I set out the Jalapeno's and Cayenne peppers this afternoon . . forecast for the weekend is all rain so I thought I'd get the little buggers in while I could!
> 
> I'l put in a row of Okra in the back of the maters


My jalapenos aren't even planted yet......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, we got an inch of rain so my gopher-trapping excursion was for naught. I couldn't distinguish new mounds from old. Tomorrow I'll go over and see if there are any fresh mounds at which to set traps.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's Spring! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Well, we got an inch of rain so my gopher-trapping excursion was for naught. I couldn't distinguish new mounds from old. Tomorrow I'll go over and see if there are any fresh mounds at which to set traps.


Good luck. I used to see groundhogs along my fenceline when I first moved in but haven't seen any evidence of activity for at least 10yrs. Chipmunks were rare...........until they discovered my garden...... First year no problem....2nd year a little damage.......3rd year :angry:. I've got a white mulberry on the north edge of the garden and a 'have no clue' on the southern edge......plenty of scrub within 10' on two sides. That makes for a pretty good chipmunk habitat as well as cottontails. This will be the last year for both trees. They make for nice shade and provide a place to hang rakes/hoes but make it hard to do the initial tilling with farm equipment. No way I'm tilling the whole area with a front tine machine. 



Old Rich said:


> It's Spring! !


Where??......:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Here!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe we'll catch up.......someday. 37F right now with a high of 58F for the day....calls for fair skies. Oh well, gotta take what you get.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Speaking of mulberries and "no clue," I've no clue as to where the birds that plant the mulberries every year along my fences are eating the fruit. All the trees they plant have no fruit. Two have grown up to become nice trees in one corner so I wouldn't complain too much were it not for the two dozen other ones I have to try to root out every year. Good luck killing those things once they develop a root stock, you can drench then with Roundup and it doesn't even faze them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Speaking of mulberries and "no clue," I've no clue as to where the birds that plant the mulberries every year along my fences are eating the fruit. All the trees they plant have no fruit. Two have grown up to become nice trees in one corner so I wouldn't complain too much were it not for the two dozen other ones I have to try to root out every year. Good luck killing those things once they develop a root stock, you can drench then with Roundup and it doesn't even faze them.


Don't I know......the birds like to sit on my fence and I have mulberry trees intertwined in my chain link......:sigh: I have to chop them out every year and it's a pita. Out of the many mulberries I did have one red one that I would not have minded except that it was in the fence.....anywhere else and I would have left it alone. There are some red mulberries along the roadway not too far from me......you can tell it when the berries fall off and get run over by cars. 

I use concentrated RoundUp......I may try a straight dose on the mulberry roots. Might do the same thing on a lilac bush that is in a bad location......I have to trim it back to get the mower between it and the fence. The kids tried to kill the thing 15yrs ago with no luck.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted two types of carrots and two types of lettuce. A few tomato seeds are starting to sprout -- nine days, will be a full ten (as said on the package) by the time most of them are up.

Couldn't find any new gopher activity so maybe they have crossed the road into the next field. If they have I may go over and trap them anyway as that farmer is a good fellow. When he heard that my sister and brother-in-law didn't have a place other than the lot to keep their horses when they come through he built them a coral with a covered shed and water tank out on the road by his place.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice neighbor.......:thumb:. I have a few......but not many. 

Trip into town has been postponed......:sigh:. DiL at work and my son is doing a walk-through for for tomorrow's testing. It's just me and the g-monsters at home. The younger two drug the hose out earlier and made sure the swamp is being maintained.

Still not getting any tracking on the last of my order.....Corleone 'maters. I do need to have a serious talk with the supplier. My order was large enough to warrant free shipping as stated in their promo......but, I was charged for shipping. The only way I knew the seeds had been shipped was by checking my bank balance and noticed the debit from the seed supplier. Once again, I was charged shipping......:banghead:. All this after I was told shipping would be credited back into my account......which hasn't happened so far. I'll give them a little more time on this......they may want to get the order filled before giving any credit on the shipping charges.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

More and more of the little tomato plants are coming up. While I was in the sun room watering them though I decided to work on some flower pruning. Wasn't much paying attention and darned if I didn't slice a pretty good gash into the end of my left index finger. Well, that gave the medical me something to do. That darn finger is literally covered with scars. I really should invest in a Kevlar glove.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ouch!! I've got my share of scars over the years. 

Once again, did not make it in to town. Things didn't work out when DiL and son had things to do. I just watched over the g-kids all day......they like to do craft work and get into stuff. My son had a PA (Physical Agility) test to get hired full time at his FD......he's been part time over 6 years. Testing started at 1:30 and I was waiting for him to come home and relieve me of my command as chief baby sitter. By the time he got back home it was too late for me to run any errands.....I had been tidying up a few areas of the house and sipping beers......:grin:. I'll try again today as I expect to be taking the little one to gymnastics........

The kid passed four stations in the PA test and was well ahead of the time limits.......:thumb:. Disaster struck at the fifth station when he tore an ACL......he's now on crutches.......:sad:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch, I feel for him.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We'll see what happens with the knee......doesn't look to good to me but I'm not a doctor. He'll have to schedule an appointment with the appropriate physician. 

Once again, no trip to town......g-kid said she was sick and stayed home. Guess I can wait another day to go to the garden center.

Seeds were shipped last Thursday but I'm not getting any results with the tracking number......:sigh:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your boy's knee. I'm assuming workman's comp covers that as it was a work-related PT test?

Fruit trees are starting to bloom but I notice that we are scheduled for a drop to 32 F day after tomorrow. I hope that it's not enough of a freeze to kill them -- I'd really like a crop of fruit for a change as it always seems to freeze in April or may lately (weather is getting highly variable with the drought -- no water around to stabilize temps).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually, the ACL tear started on his last duty day fighting a decent sized grass fire. Four days later he had to take the test. Don't know what's going to come of this.....the test was outside of standard protocol and the task is normally done by two firefighters when working out in the field.

Guess I can forget about tracking the seeds that were shipped. I checked every day but always got a blank when following the tracking number......they arrived in the mail yesterday. The 'maters better be some real beauts at $1 per seed. 

I've always thought about fruit trees and tried a few apples and cherries when I first moved in 26 years ago. I'd planted them out in the 'wild area' but never cared for them as I should have......they died. Still, I look at fruit trees every year but when I see the prices my wallet tightens up......:laugh:. I'll just keep an eye on the wild raspberries and consider them as my fruit crop....:grin:

Going in to town this morning.....without the g-kid. Today it's a sprained ankle for her....... Her sisters are on Spring Break and I think that's having an effect on wanting to stay home.

OH, almost forgot. Going to drop down to 32F out there?? I wish we could get up to 32F at night.......21F last time I looked.....:frown:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In my previous location, my fruit trees (Apple & Cherry) were always consumed by the birds (the minute they turned red) and squirrels. In the fall, it smelled like applesauce.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had that trouble with raspberries and strawberries.......the birds got them if I didn't use a net for protection. My area if rife with cardinals and jaybirds. Netting is a pita to work with and snags any and all buttons when putting it in place and I always wear button-up shirts......guess I could go out in swim trunks when working with the stuff.......:laugh:. I did hang an aluminum pie pan next to the raspberries but it only kept the birds fooled for a short time.

My daughter has apple and plum trees where she's at.......she feeds the fruit to her 'zoo'. I don't know if she still has a bull (sounds like dinner to me.....for her, it's a pet) and all her donkeys, but she has many pets. If I had a steer as a pet it would be short term.......:whistling:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> the test was outside of standard protocol and the task is normally done by two firefighters when working out in the field.


I was wondering about that. I've received firefighter-paramedic training and most of the "testing" is done in training itself, like carrying a 120 pound sack up to the top of the hose tower then rappelling down with it. I've never worked for a service that had a rigorous set of army-type PT tests as a prerequisite for getting a job and I've worked for a half dozen, including two major city services.

Continuing to prune over-wintered flowers (being more careful, as I'm still typing sans one index finger). Usually I buy potting soil to top them off but when I was at the hardware it was raining and the pallets were all wrapped. The only one I could get into without tearing off the plastic was Miracle Grow Garden Soil. Never have bought any of the stuff but I'm pleasantly pleased with it -- it's nice loamy soil with a lot of composted material in it, just perfect for topping off a pot or planting a tomato. 

Sort of blustery today. I'm still keeping my eye on the weather, hoping that it doesn't get too cold and kill the fruit this season like it has the past two seasons (I think the odds are against me though).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

FDs around here are training/testing all the time. Westerville's Rescue was training yesterday at the salvage yard down the road. My oldest son still had to pass the physical agility test to get his journeyman's certification even though he'd been in the FD for three years. 

I bought 160lbs of topsoil yesterday......$6. Don't need it all for seeds but I can get rid of it pretty easy in the holes the dogs have dug in the backyard.....:thumb:. I tried MiracleGro potting mix last year.......kinda expensive and not worth anything in my book. The stuff is mostly coconut husks......way too much fiber. The claim "Grows Plants Twice as Big" turned out to be false.....all of the plants in that stuff were twice as small as the ones planted in garden soil. I tried growing radishes in planters with it and they pushed out of the planting medium. Cilantro planted in other planters never got taller than a few inches. For $10 a bag it's not worth it IMO. 

Anyhow.....I've got a bag of the topsoil in the house getting it up to a decent temperature. I'll get an old bed sheet out and take over the kitchen table this afternoon......time to get some seeds planted....:dance:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the bags here were a little over $5 each, probably around $6 with tax. I sort of like all the organic matter in it as we have really sandy soil (much of the county is essentially sand dunes). I'll use it to second pot the tomatoes then plant that pot's worth of dirt into a hole in the garden. I'm also using it to top off the pots because it doesn't blow away as bad as regular potting soil.

Got water running around three fruit trees now and will run it most of today around the "orchard" to build up some heat-storing moisture in the area in anticipation of the freeze tonight. There is a slight chance of rain too with the temperature dropping below the dew point, if so it will also help.

My tomatoes are really shooting up. I got 31 cups that germinated. In a week or so I'll thin them and then in another week repot them into bigger pots. I'll probably not plant them into the garden until the middle of May -- that May freeze we got last year has me leery of putting out any warm-weather plants earlier.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First lawn mowing of the year yesterday. Going to be a long spring/summer/fall.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I used peat pellets last year and it's a pita transplanting to bigger pots......I'm lazy and plant the seeds in the pots they will be growing in....:grin:. When I transplant they go right to the garden.

You bought the garden soil......I bought the potting mix. I just checked an older bag from last year and I also bought MiracleGro after their potting mix turned out to be worthless. The garden soil had a lot of trash in it.......rocks, wood chips, etc.. I'd be better off doing it like I used to......go dig some dirt out of the garden.......:rofl:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> First lawn mowing of the year yesterday. Going to be a long spring/summer/fall.


No thanks......I'm not looking forward to that part of summer.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Some people recommend starting your plants in the soil they will eventually be grown in so that they get used to it. I always have to buy a bunch of bags of potting soil anyway though for Mom and Dad as Mom has to "plant" her hundred or so flowers every year. I say "plant" because it's usually me that does the actual planting.

Mom doesn't do much anymore and Dad has a hard time kneeling down since he got his knee replaced, though he does what he can. I keep trying to tell Mom that she isn't that old at 80 and point out that the 90-year-old neighbor is outside for hours every day shoveling snow, sweeping walks, picking up trash and limbs then going in and cooking three meals for her laziest son and whatever of her 25 or so grandkids and great grandkids that happen to show up that day. Mom, however, has never been much of a worker -- Grandpa spoiled her too much.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gremlins got me yesterday......lost phone connection......:sigh:. Dropped the little one off at gymnastics and came home to no internet connection. The phone stayed connected just long enough for one call before crapping out completely. Service came back up ~7PM........10 hours after it went down.

Sheer luck made me go down to the basement in search of an old blind to make plant markers out of......the slats are perfect and can be snapped to length and pointed with scissors. The g-kids and cousins had been playing in the crawl space and had a few lights plugged in. My son saw me come back up from the basement and I told him the kids had left some lights plugged in and I would take care of it shortly. He said he already told them about playing in the crawl space the day before and plugging lights in. The next thing he said made my jaw drop......."Did they unplug the freezer again?". Sure enough they did and had two cords plugged into the outlet.......which they had done the day before. 24 hours is tolerable if the freezer is kept closed.......if I had not gone to the basement when I did, a lot of hard work would have been lost. I rarely have need to go down there and it was a fluke that I went searching for an old blind. One of the guilty parties peeked into the kitchen when I came back up.......she got quite an earful in front of her father. When I see the cousins they will get an earful too. Needless to say, I'm still hopping mad about almost losing half of last year's crop of corn and green beans. I came real close to throwing this year's seeds in the trash and giving up. 

Rant over.......(but I'm still very irate).

Gonna give the 'maters a few more days.....I still have ~8 weeks before setting anything out in the garden. Memorial Day is the general time for planting a garden around here.......we've even had hard frosts in early June and I've lost entire tomato crops and had to replant.

So far........10 jals, 6 habs, and 12 Brussels sprouts. As much as I dislike peat pellets I may use them for the Corleone '[email protected] $1 per seed they have me a little worried.

The topsoil is nice and loamy with very little trash.......not bad @ $1.37 for a 40lb bag. Now to see if anything will grow in it......:grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Mowed the yard for the first time this year (well, I've mowed it prior to this but that was to mulch up the winter leaves and thatch). I ordered a nice 5 gal. bucket holder for the little John Deere mower so I can have something of reasonable size to put trash in (I had a small trash can bolted on but it filled up way too fast). With a block and a half to pick up there is considerable trash. Most of this comes from the Seaboard maintenance shop to the south as the wind predominantly comes from that direction. I occasionally profit from their trash though. Once I found eight dollars. Another time I snagged two 55 gallon trash cans. Yesterday I found a nice bag of brass shim stock. If it's in my lot and they aren't willing to come get it then it's mine.

My tomatoes are really shooting up. Soon I'll have to think about thinning them a bit. We got about 13/100ths of rain during the cold snap. Hard to say what it did to the fruit trees. It'll be a few days before I can assess the damage. Unfortunately, this is probably not the last freeze of the year. With the warm, sunny weather the trees will be all in bloom this week. This really isn't the place for fruit trees. We get a good crop about once every four or five years. Another problem is the lack of bees. The drought has really hurt the bee population. One of Mom's flowerbeds near the orchard has some catnip that the bees really like. Last year I hardly saw any on it. Fortunately, wind-pollenated corn does well, we have plenty of wind.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I saw some trees in front of Home Depot as I drove through their lot.......I'll take a better look next time I go through and see if any are fruit trees. At $40 I'll take a chance on a few.

I've considered having an apiary for quite some time........after doing some quick research, I think I'll pass on the idea.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My lil' Satsuma is putting on fruit . . tiny little oranges. They are the sweetest things!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> My lil' Satsuma is putting on fruit . . tiny little oranges. They are the sweetest things!


I don't think anything like that would stand a chance up here......30F outside right now. I'm beginning to wonder if a peach tree would even make it....:frown:.

I had a wonderful crop of peaches years age......once the tree was big enough to produce. After that things went downhill pretty fast and I never had another crop that matched the first one....... I planted apples and cherries when I first moved into this place......they didn't survive in my 'wild area'. If I try again it will be in an area I keep mowed.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My arugula lettuce is already coming up. The package said germination time four days but I thought, "That can't be right?"

I don't think the frost did any harm to the fruit trees. Examined them closely today and I can't see any damage. The rain probably helped considerably. Water actually releases heat when it freezes so turning to ice it protected the flowers.

Saw another pheasant going to the store. For the past three years it's not been worth buying a license as the drought pretty much did away with the cover and birds. However, they now seem to be making a comeback (their population goes in cycles somewhat even in good times). I will probably do some hunting this Fall. It'll have to be by myself unless one of the nieces husbands comes out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At least the cold snap didn't do any damage.......:thumb:. 16F right now and everything around here better still be dormant or it's gone. Looks like the deer didn't eat my blueberry bush but that could change if there's little forage for them to eat.

I used to see pheasants in the fence line until houses started going in to the north of me. What was once cropland is now filled with houses and mowed yards. They're still 5acre lots but the habitat is not there for the birds.......coyote may also be coming into the equation. One day my son and I watched a covey of 15 ring-necks gleaning spillage from the farmer's harvest of corn. The kept darting in and out of the cover provided by undergrowth along the fence that separates my lot and the farmer's land. 

Oh.....it's better to have a buddy when hunting. Just don't invite Dick Cheney.....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Went out and hoed the onions to loosen up the soil a bit. Arugula is the only thing that's come up yet but it's gradually getting warmer so the carrots and other lettuce should be peeking out soon. Tomatoes are growing like weeds, there's a world of difference between these hybrids and the heirlooms I grew last year. Will need to start thinning them soon. Need to start thinking about putting plastic on the tomato cages too and getting them ready. That is if I can find space in the shop to do it.

I need to clean out the shop after a winter's worth of being closed up. I need to get someone over to fix the big heater too as it keeps blowing the pilot out when it comes on. I've come to the limit of my HVAC skills and can't figure out why it does this. I'm thinking about building some more storage cabinets in there too. Seems that there is more junk than useful stuff. However, it's Dad's stuff that he has found at sales over the years so it is my task is to find places for it. When we built that 30 x 80 ft. shop I thought it would never get filled up. Now there is hardly room to walk through the thing, what with a Desoto, a camper, a garden tractor, two mowers, two tillers...

I did clean out the office a couple of years ago and put a bed in there. It actually makes a pretty nice bedroom, what with a desk, a bathroom (with shower) and an AC/heater wall unit. It's nicer than many of the places I lived while in college.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like you are pretty well on your way, MPR......:thumb:. I'm still getting started and will plant some more seeds in a day or two.......'maters will be next and melons will follow later. The punkins will be planted in the usual way......direct sow. Cukes are questionable and I may not plant any after plowing most of the crop under last year. 

The same amount of garden will be prepared.....if my neighbor is willing to till my garden once again. How much of it will be planted is yet to be seen......I may cut back on the crops. 

Good thing I don't have a shop with an office like yours......I know where I'd be living......:rofl:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No chance of going into the garden here, it's just wet and windy so the garden is saturated basically it squelches if you walk on the grass. Not really surprising with the amount of rain we have had.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Iceberg lettuce starting to come up. Planted six hills of cucumbers.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It's a little damp outside but not bad......55F 21mph wind gusting to 29mph. I may take a walk out to garden and have a look-see. I doubt if anything is starting to bud but will check the wild raspberries and see how they fared over the winter.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wind, here is anywhere between 14mph and 60+.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:woot:.....sure didn't expect that!! I just happened to glance at the growing tray on the kitchen table and I have Brussels sprouts ~1" tall. Now I have to move them to a location where they can get some sun....:thumb:. They were planted in the afternoon on March 26th.......

Guess I better get to planting the 'maters.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe grow them in large pots near the house.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Maybe grow them in large pots near the house.


Not quite warm enough to do that. They'll stay in the house unless we get some 70F+ days. I set up a wind barrier for protection when I take the critters outside for some sun......until then they get a nice seat next to the kitchen slider (patio door).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I was thinking more about keeping them away from the chipmunks at a later stage.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll have to try other methods to discourage the little vermin.....I'm just not a 'pot' person. 

I've noticed some activity near the garden that got me scratching my head.....another tunnel.....with plenty of gravel at the entrance?? Not close enough to the house to have been a stockpile when the basement, garage, porches, etc. were poured......no reason to dump gravel out there. It isn't just a little bit of gravel and looks like someone dumped a small bucket of the stuff. Well.....it just now dawned on me why I'm seeing the gravel. They're either in my leach bed or where gravel was dumped when it was installed. I'll get some rubber gloves and switch the diverter to the other side.......I haven't done that for a long, long time. Due to the number of bedrooms, I had to have two leach beds installed.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted some early maturing (65 day) corn. It's supposed to get down in the 30s a couple of days this week but with highs in the 70s and 80s I think the ground will absorb plenty of heat.

Took a blade spindle off the lawn tractor's deck and tapped it for a new grease zerk. The ones that are from the factory are apparently pressed in and "permanent," until they pop out. Good thing I had the deck off because the right main support was hanging by a thread due to a broken weld. My brother in law has the welder (permanently, I guess) so I just used angle iron and bolts, which is probably as strong as the original bead.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Carrots are starting to peek out.

Got up at 5 AM and did some cleaning of the shop, then started mowing the lots. About 10 minutes into the job the lawn tractor starts acting like its running way too rich. I just spent four hours yesterday working on it and thought, "_Now_ what?" Must have still been sleepy because I looked down and noticed that I'd forgotten to take the choke off.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I get up early but I'm drinking coffee and browsing the net.......:grin:. Mowing the lawn doesn't happen until the dew burns off.

Nothing happening around here today. 68F didn't happen either with a high of 61F and rain almost all day. I even let the trash guy off the hook and didn't walk the cans to the road. 

Got a few peppers peeking out of the soil.....may have to replant a few of the Brussels sprouts. May try to separate the ones that are growing instead of pinching them for thinning. Makes no difference....I still have plenty of seeds.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would need about a week of dry weather just to get the grass done, it will take at least that for the place to be dry enough.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't want to think about cutting grass.....:laugh:. It's starting to green up a bit and the Lilac bush is starting to bud.

I was wrong about the peppers......it's too early after only a week since planting.

Found the peat pellets and will soak them for the 'mater plants. The tray they go in has a cover that helps germination and the plants can be watered from the bottom.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The Grass here stayed fairly green the whole winter, just a little brown in places, makes for a horrible cut the first go round as the weight of the mower usually sinks in to the soggy wet soil. I may just use the Flymo when I get round to it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My mower has a curb weight of ~900lbs......I try to stay off the lawn when it's wet. Hitting a bump and coming down on the low side makes the bumps even worse....:sigh:.

Lilac bush is really going now.....I better check the blueberry bush and see what it's doing. Wild raspberries weren't doing anything the other day but I'll have another look.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't make it to the wild raspberries.......rain got me. Blueberries are kinda 'don't know' and 'maybe'. Chives have come back and I'll have to split the roots and re-pot. A tad bit of green showing with the lawn.....sure hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, its 29 F right now. Hope that the trees and ground have retained enough heat from the recent warm days so that nothing has actually frozen. I guess time will tell. Went to the hardware yesterday and got the rest of my seeds and another 50 ft. of garden hose. I got 5/8th inch hose as I can't seem to find 3/4th inch anywhere. At least the water pressure in town is back up. For the past month they have been sandblasting the water tower so the town has been on the well pump only so the water pressure has been pretty low.

Thought I'd try to start the old Snapper mower. Last year I had it running, then it wouldn't start no matter what I did. The gas evaporated completely dry over the last six months. Put a quart of gas in the tank, gave it a shot of ether at the carb intake and darned if it didn't start on the first pull.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We're at 30F right now......high of maybe 50F for the day. 

You probably have hardware stores that sell bulk seed......we used to have many places for seed but they're all gone. Now I have to buy online or drive to the next county. I buy early before I get locked out......:grin:. 

Need to weed the peppers even though they aren't up yet. Real topsoil is prone to having weed seed.......no big deal. Got the peat pellets soaked and will select which 'maters will be planted in them. Get another bag of topsoil out of my van and fill some more pots......and plastic cups. 

I haven't tried to start any of my equipment yet......maybe by the end of the week it will be warm enough to get the mower ready.....if it doesn't rain....:sigh:. Next week not looking good but you never know......I watched the radar and actual storm clouds when we were having a dry spell years ago but I got no more than a few drops of rain while it poured a few miles away.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Time to strangle some kids.....or get a locking cover for the thermostat. House felt a little chilly and I was going to bump the heat up a few degrees......the 11yr old had it set to 60F. I had to explain to her that my seeds won't sprout at those temps.....especially the peppers. I was going to plant the 'maters but will hold off til this evening. Oh well.....I still have 7 weeks before setting any plants out in the garden.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Worse than I thought with the thermostat......the little angel did more than turn the heat down......she set the system to cool (AC).......:banghead:. 

45F right now and I think that may be it for the day. Sorting through seeds and got the Corleone set aside for planting in peat pellets......1 seed per pellet. $1 per seed and I'm not thinning anything....they come up or they don't. Nugget Hybrid was a winner last year and I'll go for 6 plants. Sugary is a new one for me and is also a cherry type......6 plants. Heirloom green hybrid is another new one as well as Park's Whopper.....6 plants each. Rutgers (heirloom) will be what I can get out of last year's seed. I've got seeds saved from last year's Nugget hybrid and will risk 6 plants just to see what they do. 

Tomorrow may bring 63F but I sure won't hold my breath. Forecast doesn't show anything promising except Thursday at 69F......not seeing any 70F weather on the horizon. If we do get anything nice I'll take the B sprouts out for a little sun.....if we get any.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, at a dollar a seed those must be some special tomatoes. The packets of Roma and Beefsteak I got were a dollar a pack (well, actually $1.05 plus tax). Of course, if they grow, resist diseases and insects and taste really good then they are probably worth it.

I was looking at my packs of corn seed, which were $2.50 each and wondering what was so special about them when I could have picked up a 50 lb. bag of field corn seed for $75. I had pretty good luck last year with the rows I planted from an old cob that I'd left in the shop. This year I may set aside some seed cobs and save myself a whopping fifteen bucks.

I have three cobs of "Indian" corn too that a fellow grew and was giving away in town as ornamentals. I may plant some of that but need to find a place away from the other corn so that it doesn't cross pollenate with the sweet corn. I might break out a 10 x 10 ft. plot to the north of the garden for it as the prevailing wind is from the south.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The "Corleone" is a new hybrid plum type.......4.5-5oz and matures 50 days after setting out. So they say......

I thought you were buying bulk seed, MPR. I looked in my catalog and the corn I bought was $13.50 for 1/2 lb......$19 if I bought a full lb. I almost saved some seed from last year but didn't. They don't recommend saving seed from hybrids. I could have bought some of the triple sweet varieties for $40 a lb.

Don't do what my dad did years ago......planted popcorn next to the sweetcorn. Made for some tough sweetcorn and popcorn that wouldn't pop....:nonono:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The seed store didn't have anything smaller than 50 lb. bags so I just picked up some individual packets at the hardware. Also, I bought with an eye to having fresh ears constantly from early June to the frost so I looked for varieties with different maturation times.

Speaking of corn, I set a sprinkler out on the patch I've got planted, went and mowed the yard and came back to see the sprinkler had flipped over and burrowed out a nice foot-deep hole. Oh well, the water ran down and watered the cucumbers so nothing was wasted.

Turned on and bled the sprinkler system; it's time to start watering the yard too.

Been making some of these out of wood to hang my brooms and mops in the shop. My contraptions aren't as pretty but they work well enough and, as they are made out of scraps, are essentially free (they want $6 each for the store-bought version).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've never watered my lawn.....:laugh:. In 2012 it looked pretty pathetic but at least I didn't have to cut it......I did water my garden. Many people lost their lawns back then and had sod laid.......didn't water what was laid and it died again. Field tile and leach bed were highly visible in my yard.....as well as both my septic tanks.

I'm surprised the seed store didn't sell smaller quantities.....there's got to be many gardeners out your way. Most gardens in my area are pretty small and a few packets of seed will suffice.

Those mop holders are pretty nice......I just stick stuff like that in a corner....:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We have a water co-op. Runs under $30.00 a month. I have a 350' rock well to run my sprinklers.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a..........300' water line connected to city water. Watering ~3 acres could prove to be expensive.......and I would have to mow more often. No weed 'n feed, either. 

A few more 'mater seeds going down......I'll be back shortly. Oh....and also replanting the sprouts that haven't come up yet......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm the only one I know of in town who puts out a garden, although I'm sure there are others around. The farmers around here plant, of course, but they don't plant anything but cash crops.

When I was a kid it was different, many farmers put out a vegetable garden and also had a few chickens, pigs and a milk cow or two. I caught two pigs at the fair and raised them myself and we also had some chickens and a horse. However, I haven't seen a live chicken in years, or a pig for that matter, though there are half a million of them raised in enclosed factory farms in the county.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You mean back in the day when fruits and vegetables were seasonal......:laugh:. I remember those days....before we started importing our foods from all across the globe. My g'pa was a truck farmer and raised many crops for market.....no fruit trees, though. Those crops were grown by his neighbors and the orchards still exist. My father went to other farms and picked green beans when he was a child........I think the wage was 5¢ a bushel. Somewhere along the line my g'pa had some type of partner......when they split the profit they would keep track of who got the half penny when the money didn't come out in even cents. A penny and a nickel were worth something back then. 

Along with his vegetables, my g'pa had a decent herd of dairy cattle and a modern day milking machine. He'd call in the cows and get them in the stanchions.......sometimes I would fetch some ensilage and help feed them while he washed teats and hooked up the milkers. When he was all done he took the milk to the milk house for cold storage until it was collected for processing. Back in those days I knew what real whole milk tasted like.

Got a few more seeds planted.......the seed company cheated itself and there were eleven seeds in the Corleone packet.....:laugh:. Replanted the sprouts that didn't come up and must have loosened up a trapped seed.......I know that seed didn't germinate in less than 24 hours but there's one peeking out this morning. As much as I hate transplanting I'm buying more peat pots. I'm not seeing any pepper sprouts so far......generally I have a few peeking out by now but don't see any. Bigger seeds will be planted in the topsoil and pots......smaller seeds will be planted in peat. Seven Brussels sprouts shot right up......five did not. Zero peppers so far.......:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

With luck, I'll have everything in the ground by this evening . . Easter is our traditional "last frost" so I waited for the stuff that goes in the ground . . pots are doing good with a few little Jals showing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted several hills of watermelon and squash this morning.

After this, I went out and did some more mowing in the lots. There are so many of them that mowing is a pretty much constant thing in the summer. 
I wouldn't bother mowing so much except that if I don't then the idiots in town (which seem to be taking over) start thinking that they can throw trash into them.

Speaking of "idiots' I've noticed a lot of tire tracks weaving into and out of the lots. I think kids are doing it. I'm seriously thinking of buying some caltrops to set out ditches. If they lose a $500 tire they might think twice about driving over someone else's property. 

Set a couple of gopher traps too as now that it's mowing season I don't want to keep sharpening blades dulled by running over gopher mounds. The guy that owns the lots next to us wanted me to come out to his place and trap gophers out of his fields. I'd have probably done it when I was a kid and needed the money but I'm not exactly poor now and spending a couple of weeks setting traps goes a bit beyond a neighborly obligation. I did tell him that I might trap the ones in his lot though.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What do you do with the little buggers once you trap them? Chili??


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, back in my biologist days they got stuffed and put into a research museum. Now they get tossed to the cat, who pretends she caught them herself and is proud all day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How's that big green pepper coming along, Rich??

I did a direct sow of 'maters one Easter....way early for this area but they did make it with a little protection. 

I took a closer look at the peppers this morning and some have decided to not be so shy.......:thumb:. It's only been 10 days since I planted them so drastic measures will not be taken at this time. I may use a toothpick to gently break the soil and see if that helps.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I et that pepper . . no heat at all . . too early I guess


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> I et that pepper . . no heat at all . . too early I guess


Oh...I thought that was a green bell pepper.

Only doing 10 jals this year and hoping for a little heat. Last year's had no heat but the year before got some dirty looks from my kid's coworkers when they thought he spiked a few poppers with some hab filling.....:laugh:. That was some year and even what was supposed to be sweet peppers were too hot for the little angels to eat.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Caught one of the gophers then on the way back I noticed a flat on the trailer. Spent five minutes checking the thread but no leaks there. Sprayed the bead and instantly found the culprit. That tire was shot but fortunately a mounted tire that's been sitting in a corner of the shop for twenty years turned out to actually be a spare for the trailer. Next time I'm at the "big city" I'll run by the tire shop and get a used one for another spare.

Tomatoes are growing nicely; it's about time to start thinking about repotting them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck if the tire is 14"......trailer tire should be available but for what I do and anticipated trailer weight I run car tires. My trailer hasn't been 'tagged' for 5 years and stays on my property. Loading the mower up was nice and gas cans were not needed......5 gal cans are kinda heavy and I just loaded the mower for a trip to the gas station for a fill-up. 

Peat pellets are soaking.....preparations for this year's garden will continue tomorrow when I start more seeds.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The trailer is old, old -- those tires are winter truck tires. However, I'm sure that I can find a replacement.

Trailers here don't need tags much. Technically anything over a ton needs one but there is a farm exemption that excludes loads under three tons and that doesn't include the trailer weight. Since nobody can tell who is a farmer or not around here nobody gets stopped for a having an untagged utility trailer. Cops in other jurisdictions must be cognizant of Kansas law as I've hauled an untagged loaded trailer all over the country and nobody ever said boo about it. Kansas doesn't have front tags and I've never been hassled about that either, although a couple of times I've seen city cops go around back and start to ticket the truck until they saw the Kansas rear tag.

Kansas is a pretty down to earth state. In Kansas you can carry any type of knife in your pocket and now also a gun if you want. Even with these lax weapons laws we don't have huge crime sprees. Mostly I think they were put into place in concern over the draconian laws in places like New Jersey where they try to make felons out of law abiding citizens for having antique relicts that haven't been fired in 300 years.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll check into a farm exemption and see what it entails. My place is in an ag/res area and I have just enough property to qualify as a farm. Unless they have changed the laws in Florida, those who live in mobile homes have to renew their House Vehicle registration every year........even if the trailer will never be put on the road. Sometimes trying to move one is a lost cause. My former FiL had to move his when the park closed.....the 12 year old trailer never made it to the new location when the frame collapsed during transit.

18 pellets soaked and now I have to decide what to plant.....might have to soak more. I still have 'Sugary' (cherry), green hybrid, 'whopper', and some Rutgers that were packed for '13. I'll have to buy some peat pots for the orange watermelons or see if I can direct sow......pollinator included......uh-oh. With my luck, the pollinator will not get planted unless I sow all 10 seeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought the habs were just being purely stubborn......just checked the packet and it says 10-21 days. I'm at 13 days so things may be fine. Temps may be a problem because I don't have the 75-80F.....haven't seen much sunlight to put the trays in. Jals are pretty much up.......:thumb:

18 more 'mater seeds planted but I need to get the rest of 'em going. The only ones yet to go are the Rutgers and the 'Nugget' seeds I saved from last year.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My garden has come up but it's just sitting there now. Of course, the little plants are sending out roots but a part of me wants to say "grow, darn you!"

With the grass growing though there is plenty of other work to do. Just went out and edged our half-block. The lots were never curbed so they need no edging.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> My garden has come up but it's just sitting there now. Of course, the little plants are sending out roots but a part of me wants to say "grow, darn you!"
> 
> With the grass growing though there is plenty of other work to do.


I'm saying that to the seedlings I have.....:laugh:. I'm running out of time to get a 6 week start on the critters......I like to have 8 and peppers should have 10 for around here.

Don't remind me about the grass......I took a better peek out the window and seeing more green than I anticipated. More rain coming and perhaps temps in the 70's tomorrow. I better walk the yard and have a good look.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I had a rather busy day yesterday with my 'big postage-stamp' balcony, cutting off all the 'deadery' (I found that leaving it all on for winter helps with frost protection :wink, pulling all the pots, planters and misc. containers out, then sweeping everything out, mostly sycamore seeds/leaves) - I actually caught myself apologising to all the disturbed spiders (They work wonders keeping the pests down, apart from pigeons and squirrels).... :lol:

Put all the containers back in place, swept up the remnants then washed the whole lot down with the hose-pipe, after which I liberally splattered 'anti-squirrel powder' (Basically, it's powdered garlic, no smell for humans, but squirrels hate it) at their main entry-points. 

Today, it's now full of laundry.... :nonono:


For the new folks who haven't seen it, this is the balcony last year, the pestilent sycamore can be seen in the right-hand background...











The narrow strip in front of my living-room window....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Both pics from last year or is the bottom one new?? You have leaves on the trees?? I'm jealous.....

I'm waiting on the rain to subside.....:hide:. What used to be a brown lawn has now greened up significantly......I better get the mower ready. Berries are coming to life and I'll have to remove the dead canes when I get a chance. So far I've got 8 out of 10 jals sprouted and there may be some habs ready to peek out. What I get is what I get.......too late to replant.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Both pics were taken in July last year :wink: - Temps were up to 15C today, promised 19C for tomorrow so I'm off up to London/Tower Bridge with my camera, while the warmth lasts :lol:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm goin' nowhere....other than taking the trash to the road and bringing the cans back between rains. I didn't think it would happen but we broke 20......20C. Currently 71F (21C). 

If I get some decent weather I can get serious with my garden......finish removing the vermin fence and maybe take down two trees that are right on the edge. Didn't get the whole thing mowed after last season and left plenty for the wildlife to feast on over the winter.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Repotted my tomatoes. I think next year I'll just plant them directly into the bigger pots and bypass the Dixie cup stage as most of the seeds germinate anyways. Ended up with eleven Beefsteak and about 20 Romas, the majority of which I'll have to try to give away.

Borrowed a tablet to take a picture but I don't think it has anything like F-stops or any of the other camera operations I'm used to and I couldn't get a decent shot with the pots next to a bright window.

Wind is blowing like crazy today and it's forecast to get down to about 35 tonight. However, that's not going to do much to the plants and from here on out it looks like smooth sailing.

Got a tenth of an inch of rain the other night, which is a big deal here in the center of the Dust Bowl. Looks like we might begetting some more on Monday too. However, until then I'm having to water the baby garden plants every day so the soil doesn't crust over and strangle them. Best get out and do some watering right now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Rain?? Sure don't need it around here. Didn't hit the 75F we were supposed to get but I'll settle for the 70F we did get. Sun's back out....wonder how long that'll last.

I do have one confirmed hal as long as the seeds weren't mixed. B sprouts are good to go and I should see something on the 'maters in a few days.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If the weather here will hold through the weekend, I might just be able to get the grass cut, I just checked and we had 64F today. Sadly they predict rain for Sundy and that is when I will next be off, so might not be cutting the grass.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> If the weather here will hold through the weekend, I might just be able to get the grass cut, I just checked and we had 64F today. Sadly they predict rain for Sundy and that is when I will next be off, so might not be cutting the grass.


Get some goats......they don't care if it's raining.....:laugh:. We're supposed to be at 60F tomorrow which will mean somewhere in the 50's. This is what I'm looking at....:frown:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This one say's a couple of showers for here Weather in Glasgow - AccuWeather Forecast for Glasgow City United Kingdom come Sunday which might be ok if I can get to things before they start


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ack....that _does_ look kinda dismal. I decided to snap a few pics.....just a few minutes ago. No mowing anything for quite some time.....I'll wait til things dry out and set the deck higher if I have to. You can see we're really 'greening up' around here. If MPR needs some water he can bring a bucket and have all he wants......:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks like the camp-site I last went to, except there were approx 70-80 Harleys sliding around in it. Some were still vertical too.... :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> That looks like the camp-site I last went to, except there were approx 70-80 Harleys sliding around in it. Some were still vertical too.... :grin:


:laugh: 

Pic #1 is looking north and has nothing to do in relationship with pic #2. Pic #2 is the result of a 24" gasline that was installed years ago and has settled. At least we got a glimmer of sunshine.....another thunderstorm rolled through not too long after I took the pics.....:frown:. 

Anything with the garden is out of the question right now. The garden is on higher ground but I ain't touching it.....:grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Creeping past 34 °C and may get down past 32 °C. Also, our rain forecast for Monday has somehow disappeared. Not only was that rain needed for my garden and yard but the dryland wheat could use it too. The wheat looks pretty good here as we got some much-needed winter snow but north of the river their non-irrigated wheat is looking pretty bad.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My old shop teacher came by and said that his thermometer read 29 °F this morning (BTW, that "C" above should be an "F" too as 34 °C would be July weather). One or two southern-climate ornamentals are looking a bit wilted but as far as I can tell nothing that a person can eat was affected much.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I just got all the peppers in the ground when the bottom fell out . . got over 2 inches thi afternoon and it is still coming down. 

That finishes the North 40 . . the West 40 is devoted to flowers and Plumeria so it is next on the list. I propagated about a dozen sticks of Plumeria over the winter and am just waiting on them to leaf out


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm thinking it will get much worse out MPR's way with lack of rainfall/groundwater. Things are looking bleak in California where they are changing to crops that don't need as much water. Last I heard they were changing to almonds in many areas. In some areas they have run out of water and neighbors are sharing with those who have wells that went dry. MPR is a few states away from there but changing weather patterns seem to be happening everywhere......ground water is being affected and those that rely on irrigation may really be up a creek......and a paddle won't be of much use without water.

I hope I don't face the dilemma that Rich is facing when I set my plants out.....I'd rather water them than to have the critters beaten with torrential rains.....:sigh:. 

All 12 pots of B sprouts show signs of life. 8 jals and 2 habs so far......I can live with that amount. I just moved the habs into direct sun so the pots can warm up a little better and I expect to see a few more plants. Cloudy days and 72 degree weather are not what peppers like. 1 Corleone and 1 nugget have made an appearance.....so far so good.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our forecast is for rain all weekend . . 3 inches so far!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> I'm thinking it will get much worse out MPR's way with lack of rainfall/groundwater.


Might as well call me Mike, as that's what the "M" stands for (Some people may think that I misspelled the acronym for Master Boot Record but those are my initials).

Water's one of those things that seems to be present in amounts of either too little or too much. We are definitely in the "too little" category these past several years though. 

I may have mentioned it before but we are definitely seeing southern species move north, while the farmers are now growing quite a bit of cotton locally. When I was a kid you had to go down to southern Oklahoma before you saw any cotton.

I've been in Mom's sun room all morning pruning and carrying flower pots outside. I put about a hundred in there last Fall. Now she wants Dad to take her to the store and buy more flowers. I convinced her to wait a few weeks. Mom likes her flowers but it's usually me that has to go over and take care of them as Dad has enough to do taking care of Mom and she would rather buy and look at them than actually work with them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

OK, Mike.......I'm Marc. My 2nd son (3rd born child) is a Mike.....:grin:. 

Finally got some sun today.......:thumb:. Top cover on the starter tray is fogged up and I can't see what's going on.....I can wait a few days before checking on the seedlings.

Not many flowers at my place......a few spring bloomers and a peony bush. When I was younger I maintained a decent sized garden 25 miles away (my father's place) and a few dozen rose bushes at my place in the inner city, along with the usual spring flowers and some indoor plants. 

We're up to 48F but still have 10 to go if we're to hit the 58F predicted.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> Cover on the starter tray is fogged up...


 
Now, why haven't I ever thought of making a small terrarium for my new tomatoes? I made plenty of them when I was teaching biology. I guess that sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees.

I guess it's like having $250 worth of gunsmithing screwdrivers in a tool chest but using the 4-in-1 I got free as a promo from the hardware store 99% of the time because it's the one that's always handy. I just got into the habit of giving the tomatoes a little drink when I let the brown cat out (she spends the night in the sun room with the greenery).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A terrarium environment is pretty good for germination. Once the seedlings emerge you have watch for 'damping off' which puts you back to 'square one' when you lose the plants to disease.

I've been growing a garden since '75 and started many seedlings......sure would be nice if I could get the hang of it.....:rofl:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hell . . I live in a terrarium environment! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Hell . . I live in a terrarium environment! !


:rofl:....3" of rain can do that. Not sure I'm ready for the temps you are seeing.....a gradual transition is rather nice. Our short growing season gives me a great excuse to relax once winter arrives.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not complaining about the rain ! ! . . we have been short the last two years and looks like this one will break that cycle. We usually get the most rain in the fall when the Hurricanes come into the Gulf, but there have been none the last two years and it get mighty dry. 

It rained so hard that the rain sensor on the sprinkler system broke! I'll have to replace that when it drys up some.

Everything is responding to the rain nicely . . I swear the peppers I planted Thursday have grown 6 inches! 

I'm starting to think about the second season ( which is the best one here ) . . I'll start the 'maters mid June. The peppers have survived the last couple of seasons, we did not go over 100 last summer, which is rare here!


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Raining in Oklahoma. More rain forecast for tomorrow. We really need it here, but better off than most. Will be good for the morels SABL. It has been a good year for them as a large area around the lake was burned last year. I've been eating them. I may go again some time this week!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rained here as predicted, so no mowing, getting done today, will just have to chill with a beer later.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Hoed the onions and tilled next to everything else. Tomatoes in the new pots don't need as much water. Corn shows no sign of coming up, nor does anything else I've planted but the carrots, onions and lettuce. It's still in the high 30s to low 40s at night so the garden will probably not take off for several weeks. Not much to do until then.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

donetao said:


> Raining in Oklahoma. More rain forecast for tomorrow. We really need it here, but better off than most. Will be good for the morels SABL. It has been a good year for them as a large area around the lake was burned last year. I've been eating them. I may go again some time this week!!


Burned areas are good for morel hunting.....old apple orchards are another good place. Recently disturbed soil is a great place to look for shaggy manes but they must be picked young and consumed shortly after harvested. The ones pictured are way gone and will turn to ink overnight. Alcohol is a no-no after eating these critters. Very easy to spot and hunting is not required......they are easily seen from a moving vehicle. 



joeten said:


> Rained here as predicted, so no mowing, getting done today, will just have to chill with a beer later.


I'm waiting to see what gas prices do before going to town......need to get oil and filter for the engine as well as the hydraulic system. Fair skies and a predicted high of 68F (20C) but I won't be doing much other than taking a look at the garden.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Hoed the onions and tilled next to everything else. Tomatoes in the new pots don't need as much water. Corn shows no sign of coming up, nor does anything else I've planted but the carrots, onions and lettuce. It's still in the high 30s to low 40s at night so the garden will probably not take off for several weeks. Not much to do until then.


You can watch.....:laugh:. When it comes to corn and cool damp weather I'd be a little concerned......unless it had been treated. I've got another 6 weeks before planting anything other than peas.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

'tis amazing what a couple of warm bright days can do, taken on Friday morning.....











Night-Scented Jasmine (against the grey brickwork, just under the green hanging-basket), the buds have been on since Jan/Feb, but now they've got some colour to 'em....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I spent ten years one spring in Oklahoma, just the other side of I-35 from donetao at OSU and can remember one rain . . and that was accompanied by a Tornado . . like fools, everyone went outside to watch the damn thing! I was pretty glad to get back to Dubai where things were more calm! !


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Tornado . . like fools, everyone went outside to watch the damn thing!


Someone once asked how you can tell a Kansas native; the answer was that when the natives hear a tornado siren they run outside to look for the funnel. This is not completely a joke. I remember as a kid Dad would pack us all into the station wagon and take us out into the country to watch tornados. Once we saw three funnels on the ground at the same time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

These kids musta been from Kansas . . They seemed otherwise smart!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not looking good......I think I have a $10 'mater plant....:sad:. So far only one sprout and is almost 2" tall......I need to get it out of the starter tray before damping off gets it. This has been a horrible year for getting seeds started. 9 out of 10 not too bad with the jals......2 out of 6 on the habs......had to reseed a few B sprouts to get the full 12 plants. I don't think I had any "no shows" last year......including 'maters that were from 4yr old seeds.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bummer . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Oooooo The sun just came out! ! Just in time. I finished up the tax return and now can go out and play. 

I have herbs to pot and plants to trim the dead parts . . first sunny day in a week!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like part of the system headed my was has stalled in Oklahoma.....got nothing against the Sooners but I like the way the storms have split and may not get hit as bad as it looked. Started with a little sun for the day but it's getting kinda cloudy.......:sigh:


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

The storms in Oklahoma died out last night. No severe weather last night. More rain predicted today. We can use it. We have two ponds on wife's farm that are almost dry.
She rents the land to her neighbor. We have two solar pumps on two water wells, but it's nice when the ponds are full. Rain is good for those Morels SABL. Would like to go one more time this year before the Poison Evy comes out. Burning is good for Morels, but also good for the Poison Evy


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Could prove to be an expensive crop this year......:frown:. 1 plant showing from the 2nd round of 'maters.....I transplanted the single Corleone and Nugget critters yesterday and have will do the same with whatever just sprouted. I didn't mark the rows of peat pellets and will designate A, B or C for the plants. I'm beginning to think a heated starter tray would be a wise investment for next year. The habs aren't happy and are still really small......but, they're habs and won't catch up to the jals until later in the season.

It's getting way late but I want to start a few more 'maters....I still have the seeds that were saved from last year's Nugget hybrid and am curious as to what they will produce. 

Not bad yesterday and no rain......:dance:. Cloudy and 64F for today......may do something unusual and wear long sleeves....:lol:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Been pretty dismal here, Grey sky, Grey light, rain and bordering on cold.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well . . sunshine did not last long . . rain all day today and forecasted for tomorrow as well. 

I got some of the potting of herbs done and a row of okra planted behind the 'maters. . then the bottom fell out


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Hauled a load of tree limbs to the dump and then spent the rest of the morning working on the trailer (repacked the bearings and mounted new tires). Now I won't feel like I have to creep along at 50 mph hoping that the 30-year-old tires don't blow.

Walked through the "orchard" and noticed several more dead limbs that will need to be cut off shortly. The peaches seem to have weathered the freeze but I'm not sure about the nectarines.

I think I saw one corn plant coming up, though it might be a volunteer from last year. Lettuce and onions are growing like crazy, carrots are just sitting there. Tomatoes seem to like their new pots and are putting on some height.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You can always come over my way if you like cutting limbs.......neighbor's pines are sagging so bad I can't get under them to cut the grass. They've almost completely encroached the clear strip to the south of me. Nothing fancy when I chop the branches.......I start hacking away to get under the things. No cutting flush to the trunk or worrying about the bark skinning back....I just chop and hook a rope to the mower so I can drag the branches to the burn pit. 

Two more 'mater sprouts......but not looking good with the expensive seeds. I probably should have used some hot soapy water to clean the trays before planting. 

I should check the fruit tree stock at Home Depot again.......$23 per tree. Pretty well stocked last time I was there but I'm sure that has changed.....:sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I had to chop branches from my neighbours last year, Darn fir trees grow like weeds, I did hack them back, but not to the trunk, then I had to cut those down to fit the bin for garden waste.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The branches I left after the last cutting were above my head when mowing the grass.......now the branches are much bigger and sag way down.....:angry:

May have something on the lack of germination......I'm fighting fruit flies in the kitchen.....:banghead:. All the kids leave plates and bowls all over the house......I decided to quit being the maid last year but am paying for it now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Things are still pretty dismal on the seedlings. The only glimmer of hope is that another hab has decided to make an appearance and I'm up to three+ plants with the last batch of 'maters. In light of the hardships endured by the seedlings that have survived I may save some seeds and devote next year in examining the results.....regardless of the parent being hybrid or not.

Got a full 12 count on B sprouts for seedlings. Jals are standing at 9 and habs are showing 3.....I can live with that. 'Maters I will check in the morning but have at least one showing with "sugary", "whopper", and "green" whatever. B sprouts are looking good and I expect the chipmunks to erect a monument in my honor. They should be most pleased.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Pinched back the Romas a few days ago to one per pot. Looked at them today to see two or three new seedlings sprouting in each pot. The things grow like weeds. Actually, I think that in tomatoes, as in many plants, seedlings prevent nearby seeds from germinating so pinching some off allowed new ones to sprout.

Pressure washed one of the lawn tractors and will service it as soon as I get the oil filter I ordered. Spent the rest of the day cutting and hauling winter-killed limbs. Now I have a new trailer load to take to the dump.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like the corn is continuing to come up and the squash and watermelon have made an appearance too. Cucumbers are still sitting there.

Chance of rain tonight (or so they say).

Mostly finished cleaning up the brush on the north side of the shop, something that I've been needing to do for some time. Got about one more session and the job will be done.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Major thunderstorms all nite here . . 6 inches of rain over nite . . Tree limbs down in the green space and one large one on a neighbors garage 

Nasty!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

opps . . . LB reminded me that we had 2 inches in the gauge before the rain that I forgot to empty . . so we had 4 last nite


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like there's some rain loitering on the OK/KS border. 

Today is the day and I'll fire up the mower for preseason maintenance......what joy.....:sigh:. Filters and oil were $50 this year........:nonono:. The mower is still under 500hrs and I may not change the hydraulic oil and filter.......but at least the supplies are on hand. Backyard needs cut.....front yard could use a trim if I set the deck lower.

Gonna chalk up the lack of germination on the 'gnats'.......they may have come in with the untreated topsoil. Fungus Gnats Management Guidelines--UC IPM. I brought a 40 lb bag into the kitchen where it warmed up and caused the gnat eggs to hatch.....bad, bad mistake and it cost me. I have a $10 and a $5 'mater plant.....:banghead:. I'll have to check the cost of the other seeds to see how bad things really are.....5 plants showing so far out of 18 peat pellets. That is a horrible germination rate and I thought the cause was 70F temps in the kitchen. I better scramble and get more seeds planted or give up on a decent 'mater crop.......


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Yuppers! We got rain and one tornado last night. No problems here at Golden Oaks.
I enjoy reading about your gardens. I'm not able to do that any more as COPD doesn't allow that , but I like reading the replies here. Still want to go mushrooming one more time before Morels season is over. We have a couple of seniors that plant a large community garden just a few yards from my cottage and supply me with fresh veggies.
Wife use to plant a few maters, but giving up on that as they don't seem to do very well!
I have a couple of seniors wanting me to look at their PC's today . Doctor wants chest x ray and I have physical therapy, so I have a busy day.


> Mary, Mary, quite contrary,
> How does your garden grow?
> With silver bells, and cockle shells,
> And pretty maids all in a row.[1]


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrs WereBo won't let me have any pretty maids all in a row, on the balcony.... :sigh:


:grin:


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

That's funny !!:grin::grin: Good response:thumb:WereBo!! I was feeling a little down today and you perked me up.:grin:I seem to be having problems doing any thing right on TSF. Guess I'll have to try a different game plan.:facepalm:
Off to physical therapy. You all have a good trip and I'll catch you on the turn around good buddies !!:dance:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Mary had quite the strange garden. In America, silver bells is an 80 ft. tall tree and cockles are a saltwater clam.

Rained a whopping 0.20 inch last night. This morning the lots have sprung up about a million asters.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bo your Mrs knows what pretty maids you want lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XQ17OZ4mwU


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:nonono:

OK.....I *was* looking for some nice gams.....:grin:. Today's talent has no talent......a nice rack and a pretty face makes a person a star nowadays. 

Nice and 72F today.......:thumb:. Pulled the maintenance on the mower and that's about it. Took a few extra turns to get the engine started but it did start without charging the battery or using jumper cables.....I was surprised even though it has never failed to start on its own after sitting all winter. I'm two days behind on getting ready for the season according to the date on the oil filter. Still under 500 hours on the mower......I checked the ser # a few days ago and it's a 2004.....not bad for 452 hours. 

Neighbor was tilling his garden today......more power to him. He can get his garden turned under well before the season but I get one chance and prefer not to deal with concrete after the soil rests idle for a few weeks. When he hooks the tiller up for his final run he'll stop by and do my garden.......I hope.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> Bo your Mrs knows what pretty maids you want lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XQ17OZ4mwU


Hehehehe, they're a bit old even for me :grin: - I did enjoy watching 'Pan's people' and 'Legs & Co' on Top of the pops, many years ago, but they disappeared off the box :lol:


Meanwhile, yet more laundry is creating a rather nice micro-climate for the balcony plants :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The B sprouts are outside enjoying the sun and 73F temps. As soon as I get the 'maters potted I'll send 'em outside to keep the sprouts company along with the peppers.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool all day today and getting cooler. Got 0.07 inches of rain last night. That, and the 0.20 inches the night before is enough so that I don't have to water the garden at least.

Did some mowing and then cleaned up a bit in the sun room, as most of the plants are now outside.

Spent the rest of the day trying to get some things organized in the shop. Was out of 2-cycle oil and lo and behold I found three quarts of the stuff that I'd put up on a high shelf several years back. I found a bunch of edger blades there too.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We had 77F temp yesterday.......:woot:

B sprouts loved being out in the sun.......until I caught the 11yr old bouncing a basketball and getting too close for comfort. 

Thought I could put off cutting the main lawn for a few more days.......wrong!! Fenced area was a 'must' in order to keep fleas down. It'd been a long time since I had seen green grass and misjudged the lawn in the 'open' area......it was due. 

Neighbor planted something yesterday......no clue what it was but he tilled up a decent sized area and had his seeder out. The only thing I can think of to plant this time of year is peas.

Blueberry bush is looking pretty decent so far. Raspberries are coming along nicely and the wild ones are looking real good. A rough guess is that the canes are 12' long and bending towards the ground. I'll leave those be and hope they take hold to produce more plants.....the new canes produced by the roots are really spreading.....looks good. 

I'll probably find all sorts of stuff when I rearrange my garage.......2-cycle oil included. I moved some equipment that is not used very often and placed them behind the mower......figured I could pull the mower in facing forward and have easy access to the engine. Didn't work as planned because my son has so much stuff encroaching the center section I lost my aisle from the overhead door to the kitchen entry......:sigh:.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Raspberries and their ilk really love cool, wet climates. When I lived in Oregon it seemed that every vacant lot and creek bank was covered in Himalayan blackberries.

It's amazing how quick even a large shop will fill up. Ours is 30' x 75' and I have to search an hour for a square foot of space to put a box. Was out there a couple of hours this morning boxing up a bunch of little-used stuff and moving the most-used things out where they are easier to get to.

I'm sure your repair/maintenance projects are a lot like mine. Here's how mine typically go:


Decide to pressure wash the old lawn tractor, should take about 10 minutes.
Old Lawn tractor has a dead battery.
Drive 30 miles to get a new battery.
Decide that the new battery should go in the newer lawn tractor.
Get the batteries switched.
Go to fill up old lawn tractor, notice there is no gas in cans.
Go get gas, decide I might as well fill up all the trucks while I'm at it.
Old lawn tractor won't start.
Pull plug, clean and adjust carb, search for and finally find a can of starter fluid.
Get lawn tractor started and then notice it has a flat tire.
Repair the tire.
Move the lawn tractor out onto the drive.
Go to get the pressure washer, notice its tires are flat too.
Take off the tires and repair them.
Decide I might as well mow since I have the lawn tractor out.
Mow the yard and north lot.
Finally get around to pressure washing the old lawn tractor the next day.
Total time -- about six hours over two days.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Only six hours?? Not even close......it takes me that long just to find something to work with. Last time I needed the impact set I finally asked my son after searching the garage. It was still in the vehicle that his wife drove to work in....:banghead: If I really, really want to keep track of certain tools I lock them in my van......:thumb: For other tools I dig in the pile of stuff he creates near the overhead door.....kitchen is another good place.....sometimes his bedroom is a good place to find tools. I'm beginning to realize the garage is pretty much not the first place to start. 

I've got a tire to repair on my mower......after chopping down some weeds in my 'wild area' and picking up a thorn or two. Fix-a-Flat or any similar product is a no-no in my book.......I'll either plug or patch. I did plug a rear tire a season or two ago.....those are critical for getting an even cut. Front tires not so much as long as one tire is up to pressure. The frame is so rigid I can hang a front wheel "out in nowhere" and not scalp the lawn or even get the mower to lean.....I do that all the time in some spots.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Finally some sun here . . forecast is for 85 by mid afternoon.

The Maters I planted before the monsoon are thriving . . grown about 18 inches but no blooms yet. The Jals all have peppers setting on and one is almost big enough to pick. Herbs are wetter than they prefer, but should dry out this afternoon.

I'm hawking the surplus plants around the neighborhood . . I just hate to throw them in the trash!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> I've got a tire to repair on my mower......after chopping down some weeds in my 'wild area' and picking up a thorn or two. Fix-a-Flat or any similar product is a no-no in my book.......I'll either plug or patch. I did plug a rear tire a season or two ago.....those are critical for getting an even cut. Front tires not so much as long as one tire is up to pressure. The frame is so rigid I can hang a front wheel "out in nowhere" and not scalp the lawn or even get the mower to lean.....I do that all the time in some spots.


After two plugs continued to have a slow leak last year, I just put a tube in.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm trying to salvage what I've got started.......could be a sign to cut back on the garden. I just spotted something growing next to the "Nugget" mater and worked it into a peat pellet. What seeds I have left will be planted today after potting what is growing. Three "Sugary" cherry maters so far and one each of "Whopper" and "Green Hybrid". The cross bred "Nuggets" from last year will also be planted......I've got plenty of room after a dismal start.

The top soil will be used to fill in where the dogs like to dig holes.....guess I better stick with potting soil that has been processed for getting seeds started.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> After two plugs continued to have a slow leak last year, I just put a tube in.


That's no fun......but it's lots better than trying to get a tubeless tire to seal. On my old garden tractor I had to resort to starting fluid and a match......poof.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

We have lots of "goatheads" _Tribulus terrestris _around here, which will go through a lawn mower tire in a second. They are nature's version of a caltrop. In fact, that's what their scientific in Latin name means.





















I use plugs for the wire bits and roofing nails, etc. but Slime does wonders for keeping the tires up through the summer.

I Slimed the John Deere but the other lawn tractor hadn't been used in some time and the tires went flat over the winter. I can plug nail and wire holes OK but the hundreds of goatheads cause slow leaks that only Slime takes care of.

The way I seal a bead is to use a strap clamp. I've seen too many people nearly blow themselves up with ether and a match. Of course, they were the types who think that if a little works then a lot should work all that much better, right?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I got a nice surprise when I got home yesterday. My Mrs had run the mower out over the garden, So Today has been much more relaxed than I had anticipated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got a few of those weeds out back......and a bunch of others. I try not to take the mower out there very often. 

Slime I've used....years ago when we bought the kids a 4 wheeler. On tires I may have to service later I avoid anything but air and a plug/patch. But....I'm sure if I had serious puncture liability I'd be reaching for the slime....:laugh:. 

I don't have a proper strap clamp but have tried steel strapping long ago on a garden tractor tire that had been stored on its side in a stack......the thing was pretty flat. Had to use a little ether on that one.....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Well, I got a nice surprise when I got home yesterday. My Mrs had run the mower out over the garden, So Today has been much more relaxed than I had anticipated.


That was nice of her......:thumb:. Or was she tired of waiting for you to do it........:rofl:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably 2 things 1 killing time so as not to think too much on her sis and your idea.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These guys cost themselves a few hundred dollars playing around with ether mounting -- a little goes a long ways.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-3U-TRkJx8


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen those type of vids.....with tires bigger than that. Ether is last resort and you only want a slight 'poof'........big poof is bad....:hide:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Fertilized my tomatoes a tiny bit. The Romas are a good six or seven inches tall but the Beefsteaks are less than half that. Wind is blowing like crazy (43 mph, according to Weather Underground) and it's in the 50s so I won't be doing much outside work today. We have a bit of a rain chance all week so I'm hoping that I won't have to water much.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Raining now.....temps will start turning cooler but yesterday's 'tease' of 77F was nice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

53F today with a chill breeze and cloud, nice when the cloud moved and the sun got a chance.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

More storms for Oklahoma today. More tornado warning. It's spring time in Oklahoma and we really need the moisture. Not gardening but I will watch your gardens grow. I'm sure there will be pictures later!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Arugula lettuce is almost big enough to start thinking about making a meal of some of it. Onions are doing well. Corn is up but just sitting there -- when it starts to take off I'll plant a second batch. Carrots are just sitting there too.

Squash is growing like a weed and watermelons are looking well. However, only one cucumber of six hills has come up. I've always had trouble growing cucumbers around here. It's no big loss if they don't grow as I was just going to give them away anyway. 

Roma tomatoes are about eight inches high but the Beefsteaks are only about two inches. All will stay I the sun room I think until they start to outgrow their starter pots.

Lots are covered with tens of thousands of white asters.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nothing much going on up here......dandelions are trying to make a showing. Peonies have some nice shoots......May apples are visible as I drive by wooded areas. Grass is nice and green.......mower will get a weekly workout.....:sigh:

Pretty much confirmed and I have a $10 'mater plant.....Nugget 'maters did pretty much the same with a dismal showing, I'll see how well the X-pollinated seeds from last year do after planting 5 peat pellets from saved seeds. 

Everything I've planted so far is still in my house......:lol:. It'll be 30 days minimum before doing anything outdoors.....with the weather we have I won't hold my breath. Wind is howling and coming out of the north according to my neighbor's flag. 

Red raspberries are looking good......the only promising sign so far.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Today was tree trimming day. Shoulders weren't made to be held in that position for so long.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Today was tree trimming day. Shoulders weren't made to be held in that position for so long.


Doesn't sound like much fun....:sad:

I've got a few trees I'd like to trim......with a chain saw......ground level. 

One more month to go on the garden......I may cut it back considerably. The last batch of seedlings will pretty much determine what I do with a garden this year......and it's not looking good.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This morning's In The Garden radio show made a good point. That is, to use a soil thermometer as a better judge of when to plant as opposed to ambient temperature.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Got another tenth of an inch of rain last night, which makes it about a half an inch total in a month, yay! It's seems pathetic cheering over a half an inch of rain but in the Dust Bowl a person takes what he can get.

Looks like the freeze we had wiped out the nectarines, which seem to be really susceptible to cold. The peach fruits, however, are doing fine -- they are about the size of marbles now.

Thinking about planting some more corn. The first batch is up, though it is not doing much growing. I think past this week will be the last of the cold nights (30s F). Corn, being a C4 plant likes warm weather; it will start growing well when the Bermuda Grass in the yard (another C4 plant) comes out of dormancy.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had almost an inch overnite here . . enough wind to whip the 'maters around but does not seem to have damaged them. they are about 2 feet tall now but no blooms yet.

Damn Cilantro has already bolted . . I replanted seeds last week for replacements and a half dozen or so are peeking thru


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Corday said:


> This morning's In The Garden radio show made a good point. That is, to use a soil thermometer as a better judge of when to plant as opposed to ambient temperature.


That is part of the reason our Fall garden is much better than the spring garden . . the soil temps are in the 80's and the new plants almost explode out of the ground.

I'll be starting the Fall plants the last week in july


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

At a salad of Arugula for lunch. Not sure I like the stuff and I may let the rest just grow as a decoy row for the bugs, which seem to love it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MPR said:


> At a salad of Arugula for lunch. Not sure I like the stuff and I may let the rest just grow as a decoy row for the bugs, which seem to love it.


Best Arugula Salad recipe I've seen is Arugula Salad with Rib-Eye. Cook Rib-Eye to your choice, season and discard Arugula not allowing it to touch steak. Similar recipe for Kale.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still burping up the stuff. I have some Iceberg planted that I know will be good though and the next time I'll plant Romane or one of the other less noxious varieties along with it.

I might try cooking the Arugula like greens and see if it tastes any better that way.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Roquette, I think we call it, I find it works mixed with other salad leaf and some dressing.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I think I'll till the Arugula under and plant something else there. The strong, bitter, peppery taste is just not my cup of tea. I suppose I'd eat it in a survival situation (I've eaten stranger fare in my Army training) but not as part of my daily meals.

Well, it's sort of rainy but I've a couple of acres to mow so I'd better get to it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The 'children' are on the deck for a little sun......59F but desperation has set in. The critters need some sun...and a good watering. The $10 'mater plant is looking more like a $10 pot of soil......jals are looking bad and the habs look even worse. Consolation is that one of the $10 packet of seeds has sprouted.....may have another Corleone 'mater. Could be a sign to just give up......this is the worst start in 40 years of gardening.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Picked a handful of peppers a while ago . . no heat yet . . just wanted to get them off the plants so they can grow.

temps in the 50's overnite . . bit of a surprise! ! forecast is a return to 80's by tomorrow, but is sure is nice now!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We might hit 64F today.....maybe. I'll set some potting mix in the sun and get the last of the 'maters potted. I still have a few partial bags on the back porch and figured the stuff would be better than the topsoil........which turned out to be such a lovely idea.....

I'll probably have to buy a few supplemental plants when it comes time to set plants out. I may get off my buns and check fruit trees at the local Home Depot.......it's risky in this area but I'm considering a peach tree. I also want to plant a tart apple tree........Red Delicious is out of the picture.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of that topsoil might be worth using with that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Garden is not doing much yet but the night temps should be starting to get out of the 30s now so it will shortly. We got a nice one inch rain a couple days ago, which is really going to help things.

Got some Simpson lettuce to replace the Arugula, which I'm going to till under as I can't stand the stuff. Squash is growing well and one hill of watermelons came up nicely. However, not a single cucumber has appeared (I thought I had one but it was a volunteer squash). Either the seed was bad or there is something in the soil here that cucumbers don't like. I tried to grow some a few years back and didn't have much luck either.

Onions are looking good and the iceberg lettuce is really shooting up. One row of carrots came up well but the other row is really skimpy. These are different varieties but, unfortunately, I can't remember which one got planted where for future reference.

Indoors, the tomatoes are growing so fast that I had to stake some of them yesterday. From two packages of seeds I've got way more plants (around 40) than garden space to put them in. Unfortunately, I can't think of anyone to give them to. Almost nobody gardens around here any more. Last year I potted some heirlooms and set them out on the deck but they didn't grow well in pots so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the extras.

Fruit trees can be quite frustrating. We have a good fruit crop about one year in five due to Spring freezes. If we've seen our last freeze this Spring there should be a few dozen peaches, some pears and a few apples but I've not seen a single nectarine or plum that survived.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Missed the boat on the fruit trees.......no selection and most looked like dead twigs. They had plenty a month ago but I waited too long. Could have bought a cherry tree but I don't feel like fighting off the birds........protecting the raspberries is bad enough. Seems that the only birds I see in my yard are the berry eaters......jays/cardinals. The wild raspberries are looking pretty good......same with the cultivated ones. 

I'll get the garden cleared later this week.......after today's rain and mid 50's temps are over. Supposed to hit mid 70's by the end of the week......:thumb:. Still have the last bit of fencing to remove and mowing everything down. Mowing takes about 5 minutes.....:dance:

I may have a few more Corleone maters........planted over a month ago and still have a few just now sprouting. Got a few "Sugary" also making an appearance.......:huh:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> Could have bought a cherry tree but I don't feel like fighting off the birds


When I was a kid, the neighbors had a row of cherry trees. I remember spending about a week each year picking and pitting them but don't recall what happened to them after that as Mom wasn't much on doing the work of actually making a pie. We used to have one cherry tree in the back yard but mainly they just got picked by the girls of a distant cousin who lives gown the road, or eaten by the robins. A few years ago I thought that, by golly, I was going to make me a pie. A whole morning picking and pitting got me enough cherries for two pies, which to tell the truth weren't nearly as good as a Sara Lee frozen pie bought at the store. A big hail and wood borers killed that tree so I took it out recently.



> maters........planted over a month ago and still have a few just now sprouting.


Tomato seeds are funny that way. I'm still seeing a few new sprouts coming up each week in my pots.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been around a few cherry trees.....long ago. My uncle had a Bing cherry tree when I was a wee lad and my cousins and I filled up on the cherries when they came on. The interim house I rented while building my place had a cherry tree in the front yard and my kids enjoyed the fruit while we lived there. There are two big problems with cherries.......birds are most often what's seen and does a good deal of damage. The unseen problem is quite disturbing but you just don't think about it.......maggots. Once the fruit sets you'll have to treat the tree with chemical or organic sprays unless you don't mind a little extra protein in your diet. 

We may see 68F for today.....if it's not too windy I'll take the little ones out for some sunshine and do a final potting on the 'maters in the peat pellets.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When I had a cherry tree all went well to yellow. As soon as any red appeared, the birds won.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Same with raspberries, cherries, strawberries......anything red. I hung an aluminum pie pan next to the raspberries last year......netting is a mess to work with and the canes grow through it. I've got so many birds in my yard......the bushes don't help a bit and give the birds good cover. The weather is getting better and I'm pruning the bushes back pretty soon......if they die they die. The lilac is 10' dia and the 'whatevers' are 16'+ dia........a real pita to mow around and I usually get scratched up or come close to losing my hat.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just 51F today, but bright most of the day, much more pleasant than earlier in the week, when I got drenched out walking the dog.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Temp is 68F. Doesn't feel it with 23 MPH wind. Not a good tennis day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I took the 'children' outside for some fresh air and sun yesterday.......B-sprouts were left outside all night. 45f right now and the sprouts prefer cool weather.....'maters and peppers were brought inside. 

Only a few more weeks to go before being able to plant the garden.......:thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

HVAC guy came today for spring check up and service. Opened compressor control panel and very irate snake bared its teeth (not fangs). Shovel created a snake in three parts. Forward section continued wide open mouth and tongue lashing. Service guy videoed and sent back to his office. Coup de grâce then administered with shovel.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Why??................:ermm:

Wish I had more snakes around here........they like to eat rodents.......:thumb:. I was upset a few years ago when I didn't see the snake til I ran the mower over it........ It was a female with 5 eggs.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Really one should leave snakes alone unless they are a rattlesnake or water moccasin that won't be dissuaded from hanging around where pets or children frequent. Most farmers consider themselves lucky if they have a resident bull snake in the barn. A single bull snake can eat 50 mice a year, it will also eat the occasional rattlesnake.

I haven't seen a bull snake around here for a couple of years, mainly due to the fact that I've cleared up most of the weeds and brush on the property so the mice don't have many places to hide anymore. The cats and resident hoot owl quickly snarf up the few that dare venture in from the vacant lots. We do have a little family of garter snakes though.

Speaking of the lots, I was mowing the other day and flushed up a family of killdeers. The babies are about the same size as golfballs with legs and are as cute as the dickens. I was surprised to see them hatched so early in the year.











Weeded the carrots this morning. I've got a pretty good stand and should get over a hundred later on. Also planted another batch of corn. It's supposed to rain some this coming week so I thought I'd get something more in the ground before it does.

My sun room tomatoes are really leaping up. They have grown six inches in the past week. Won't be long before it will be time to transplant them into the garden proper.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got back from Walmart. Outside the store were herb and veggie plants D.O.A. I can't believe someone didn't empty the many trays into the dumpster.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks better and better for rain so I've been out fertilizing the fruit trees. I started out with the idea to use a wand fertilizer but the ground is so dry I couldn't get it down more than an inch or two. Therefore, I've been sprinkling the fertilizer around the drip line and running the hose to soak it in. Hopefully we will get enough rain this week to better get the nutrients down to the tree roots.

Speaking of our resident family of garter snakes, I ran one out of a rose bush while sprinkling fertilizer a few minutes ago. This early in the year it was a skinny snake indeed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Everything all done for the Spring garden . . sprinkler system all repaired and adjusted for while I am on the road. When I return, should have 'maters and peppers to pick!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to have killdeer all over my yard.....many years ago. 

Snakes I protect.....there are no poisonous snakes in my area according to ODNR. It's been a few years since I've seen a snake. Got the g-kids real good when I moved back in......:rofl:. They had a tote out front they were playing with and when I moved it there was a 2' garter snake underneath. I asked why they left 'this' under the tote.....and they bit hard. "What did we leave under the tote?"......I pulled the snake out from behind my back and they were ready to climb the walls. The youngest was in tears and I felt kinda bad......:lol:.

Got the lawn knocked down today...just before it rained. Potted the last of the 'maters......I think I should have contacted someone to administer Last Rites.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I made sure that my nieces were familiar with snakes and bugs and such as kids so they wouldn't be squeamish about wildlife. It must have suck because the other day the oldest posted a video on Facebook of a large rat snake that was messing around on her back porch.

The weather service says 100% chance of rain tonight. However, it also said that we would get 1.78 inches of rain today, which didn't happen, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Had thunderstorms during the night and we should see more today......that's why I cut the lawn two days early. I cut the fast way this time........instead of 150' runs I cut 500'+ runs. Makes for 1/3 the amount of turns.......but it's a rough ride and takes more concentration to keep a straight line.

The 'children' have been outside for two nights now. I move them to the covered porch if we expect rain and take them to the deck on sunny days. Lows in the upper 50's are great and I don't see taking the plants back inside unless we get a late frost.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

On the vacant block, I've gotten to making wide turns and running the mower through non-cut areas in a potato masher pattern. I then come back and split the uncut areas and continue to do this 'til I get the thing mowed. It cuts a 6-hour job down to five hours.










Got an inch of rain last night so all my tree fertilizer should be soaking in nicely. It's still raining today and I'm hoping for another inch. Perhaps if this rain keeps up we will get to be only in the severe and not extreme drought category. We did finally get out of the exceptional drought category so things are a bit better than they have been the past couple of years.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's how I used to cut when I used a Bush-Hog......9N doesn't turn very sharp even when using a single brake. The TORO can do a 180 in place if you do it right......do it wrong and you tear up some sod.....:uhoh:

The guy down the road has already set his plants out in his garden.....I'm not that optimistic. I'm curious about how the guy across the road does after planting something right before we hit a few nights of sub-freezing temps. I'll try to hold off for two more weeks before making any moves to plant anything.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Forecast to get into the 30s a couple of days this week. Weather patterns here are sure showing more widely varying extremes with the overall lack of moisture. We did get an inch and 3/4ths of rain the last couple of days though and it looks rainy for today and tomorrow too.

Someone said they saw a little tornado a few miles from here. I suppose they did because little ones pop up quite frequently but do no real damage. Dad and I were driving the old Desoto one evening recently and saw a small tornado touch down and go through a vacant corner of town. Nobody else even noticed it. Fortunately, we rarely get the monsters around here, like they do only a hundred miles or so miles to the east (For example, Greensburg is 140 miles away). 

Tilled up a substantial patch of weeds next to the alley this morning and planted some fescue. Hopefully some will take before the Bermuda grass races in.

Transplanted some more tomatoes and peppers into bigger pots but probably won't put them out in the garden until later this month. Lost one tomato to a cat. My sister was here sewing a quilt for her step-granddaughter when I heard her shout "Get out of the tomatoes!" When the brown cat starts chasing millers around the house she doesn't much watch where she is going. If she had chased that moth across my sister's sewing the quilt might well have contained a cat skin too (not really, she likes that cat too much as it looks just like her cat, Stinker -- how that cat survives on a ranch in New Mexico where the coyotes and peccaries have killed three dogs is beyond me).

Lettuce and onions really like this weather but the corn is still not doing much (as is to be expected).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

86F right now.....we may get some lows of mid 40's by mid week. Perfect day to mow the garden down.......just a little warm. Missed a steel fence stake but found it with the mower.......:banghead:. I'll check the blades later but it seems to be cutting fine. 1/4" thick commercial blades but I expect to find a few nicks.......

Plants are kinda maybe looking OK......pretty pathetic but they may make it. Topsoil was a big no-no for planting or potting. I could do just as good by direct sow from what I see......biggest mater is ~2". Might not get any jals worth setting out......habs are puny little critters. Pretty bad to just be getting started and thinking 'there's always next year'. I may just buy plants this year and try to get what I started to produce a meager crop.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> Missed a steel fence stake but found it with the mower.


I like the belt drive of my John Deere as it has saved the engine and transmission from several fence posts and pieces of rebar that I've driven over in the past 5 years. I've pretty much gotten all the metal cleared out of the lots now, as long as I remember to pull the rebar row markers up before I mow the garden down in the Fall.

Was just mowing the ditches and saw the killdeer family -- the babies are about the size of sparrows now. Haven't seen any ground squirrels yet and may not as one of the neighbors has gotten into the bad habit of feeding stray cats. Now, there are about twenty cats that hang around the lots and live in the culverts. Although I don't mind them keeping the house mice population down I'd rather they left the ground squirrels alone.

Flushed a tiny cottontail while out mowing too. The little rascal was about the size of a chipmunk but could really run. We used to catch them and raise them as pets when I was a kid.

Was talking to the oldest girl of a girl I went to school with at the local café (yes, we have one again, though I don't know how long it will last as this is about the sixth or seventh café that's been in that old hardware building). She said that her kids were raising six pigs, twenty-five chickens, three calves and four goats for 4-H. Even though they live in "town," I'd just about call that a farm.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> Missed a steel fence stake but found it with the mower.......:banghead:. I'll check the blades later but it seems to be cutting fine. 1/4" thick commercial blades but I expect to find a few nicks.......


You're lucky the clutch didn't go. I sharpen until a big chunk is missing, then replace.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The fence post is 3' X 14ga and kinda mangled......if I'd been using one of my previous mowers I'd have a blade through the deck. I cut the backyard afterwards and don't see any signs of a bent blade.......:thumb:. What I don't want to think about is breaking a belt that's 14' long......:nonono:. Horizontal engine and the PTO is on the rear of the engine with the hydraulics on the front (under the seat). 

Cottontails?? I kicked up two just walking around the south side of my garage.......they're all over the place out here. A chipmunk was romping around next to the garden the other day........I'll have to fill the tunnel opening next time I'm out there. When Mike mentioned cats, that got me thinking. I used to see 4-5 cats roaming around but haven't seen any for a few years......that's why the chipmunk population has increased. I haven't seen as many Cooper hawks as I used to......not enough predators around here to keep the rodents in check.

Don't know how many animals my daughter has now........last I know she had a bull, donkeys, goats, chickens, etc.. She just keeps them for pets.....

I'm reconsidering the size of garden this year. I cooked green beans and corn on the cob the other night and the kids went to Wendy's with their mom......just as dinner was served. The oldest had just sat down to eat but covered her plate and put it in the fridge for later. Perfect timing for their mom to visit.......

It takes a lot of work to grow and process veggies........I'm beginning to wonder if it's worth the effort. Planting, weeding, picking, staking 'maters, fencing, husking, blanching, bagging, freezing......so forth and so on. I'll have the same area prepared this year but may not plant the whole thing......unless I spread the plants a little farther apart.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Heard a good idea on the radio this morning. When Europe's wine grapes were devastated by phylloxera, they grafted the vitis vinifera vines to American rootstocks that were resistant. On the same theory, the "expert" recommended planting Heirloom maters' on resistant rootstocks for huge yields. Don't save the seeds though, because they would produce hybrids the next year unless that's what you wanted.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I never heard of grafting maters!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

All of the fruit trees I buy seem to be grafted to different rootstocks. It's funny to see a water shoot coming up that's a totally different variety than the tree beside it. I've got a peach in the back yard that's put out a water shoot with dark purple leaves so it's probably grafted onto some sort of plum rootstock. I've half a mind to try to root it to see what grows.

Tomatoes and potatoes are closely-related plants. Graft a tomato onto a potato rootstock and you get a pomato.










We are getting some more rain this morning -- a quarter inch so far. My grass planting venture was right on time. I hope that most of the seed is still good though as it's a bag I had left over from last year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wonder if that's what the county is doing with the "container garden" they are giving to the kids?? I better call and have one reserved for the 10yr old.....all I have to do is pick it up from her school. The "garden" has tomatoes, potatoes, and basil. The big trick is getting her to take care of it......

I finished the maintenance on the mower and got it lubed for the season.....blades are fine and only has two small nicks on the center blade. I checked on the deck belt in case I ever need one.....the thing is 16' long and only costs $100....... Out of curiosity I checked spindles......$440 each. I think I better keep 'em well lubed.....:thumb:

Just had a brief rain and I moved the 'maters to the porch.......B-sprouts can tough it out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just tried to order the container garden and had to leave a message.......I hate talking to machines.......:banghead:. I'm pretty sure it's a pomato plant with cherry 'maters grafted on potato root stock. 

Another small setback on the 'maters........flea beetles this time. They seem to be pulling out of the damage.......:thumb:. I *still* have 'maters sprouting after being planted 5 weeks ago.......may have another Corleone....:dance:. Peppers still look pathetic.......B-sprouts not looking bad considering they were planted in the crappy topsoil. Anything repotted has been placed in a mix of garden soil and potting mix......not looking too bad bit could be a little bigger. 

Chance of scattered frost tonight and I'll move the plants under cover just in case.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My balcony smells beautiful at the moment, the Jasmine's finally started to bloom at last.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> My balcony smells beautiful at the moment, the Jasmine's finally started to bloom at last.


:thumb:

My lilac bush used to have loads of blossoms.......years ago. Not much going on with it except getting in the way for mowing......:angry:. Lopping shears made fairly short work of getting enough room to mow......:thumb:. Yesterday was perfect for yard work at 63F and fair skies. The two 'firethorn' bushes weren't as easy (still have one to go) and the branches are like hardwood.......even small branches are hard to cut with shears. I gave up on the lopping shears and used a bow saw on everything. The branches intertwine and it's a fight just getting the things separated after cutting.....:banghead:. My arms were a bloody mess from the thorns.....but, you have to get up close and personal to trim the branches back. Worst choice for shrubbery in my opinion.....seconded only by lilac bushes. What were once small innocent bushes have grown into monsters.

Once I get the shrubs trimmed I'll remove the temporary section of fence and drag the branches to a 'drying area' near the burn pit. Due to state law I can't burn until June....unless I burn after 6PM. Crazy law because you are allowed to 'open burn' during the driest season of the year.

Another 'weed' is the mulberry.......trees I'm fighting in the fence line. The ones fighting for sun under the firethorn bushes sent out side shoots and started new trees.

Still need to see if the trimmer will start and trim around the fence.....not looking forward to that task. Once I get that taken care of I'll spray some RoundUp and not have to trim again til next year. Trimming is the job I hate most........takes longer to trim than is does to cut the whole lawn....:banghead:

Pics taken this morning.......sun low in the sky and right in my eyes. Lilac, untrimmed firethorn, chopped firethorn. Everything rough cut and final trimming will be done later. Really crude but I wanted to get a start......a small meeting with Sam convinced me to continue the next day......:angel:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't you have a compost-heap anywhere, to rot down the cuttings?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Don't you have a compost-heap anywhere, to rot down the cuttings?


2nd picture.......right out back in the wildlife area. The branches would take years to compost......and provide more cover for wabbits. I'll just burn everything and get it done with.....if I had a wood chipper I'd make my own mulch. Some of the branches are ~3" in diameter and very hard to cut.....:sigh:

On my way back out for another round of sawing......was waiting for it to warm up and 55F (13C) is good enough for me.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bushes are all chopped.......my son asked if I was trying to create bonzai trees.....:lol:

A thorn caught the knee of my blue jeans........there goes a pair of pants.....:sigh:. Another one penetrated the heel of my boot and stopped just short of getting my immediate attention. My g-daughter was over by the fenceline and got scratched by a blackberry or rose bush.......so we compared scratches........:rofl:. 

I found my rope and got the knots out of it.......who put the knots in it I have no clue. Always nice for someone to put a single knot in the middle and put a heavy load on the rope.......:sigh:. It only took a few minutes to work it loose as I sipped a Boston Lager. 

Depending on the rain and how much, I may drag the branches to a staging area near the burn pit. 

Seedlings are looking good considering this year's setbacks. Two more weeks to go until setting them out in the garden....:dance:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Tilled the garden again after spending four hours mowing this morning. That's about all I'm going to do today. Tomorrow it's tomato planting time.

2nd planting of corn is starting to come up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I tried some of the Boston lager, the first I did from the bottle, the rest I used a glass, it was really quite hoppy, from the bottle, a lot nicer from the glass.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Neighbors report two SWAT teams have been called since I left . . apparently the maters popping out of the ground sounds like gunfire . . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you graft them to popcorn.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Neighbors report two SWAT teams have been called since I left . . apparently the maters popping out of the ground sounds like gunfire . . .


Sounds like your part of town was spared from the floods.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That one is surprising, well from the little we hear from that area of the USA. Usually it's would be either the local fruit loop politician, or a tornado, we don't hear so much on many things, of course, that could be down, to holds the most power in the press,that seems to be prevalent on both sides of the pond. 
I hope that Rich has had little effect in his district.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Tilled the garden again after spending four hours mowing this morning. That's about all I'm going to do today. Tomorrow it's tomato planting time.
> 
> 2nd planting of corn is starting to come up.


Monday is my mowing day.......provided it's not raining or the yard is wet. I spent this afternoon dragging the branches to an area near my fire pit.....what fun. I tied a rope to the back of the mower and pulled them to the side yard. Firethorn bushes are nasty critters........as much as I don't want to, I can foresee some slime in my life in the near future if I can't get all the thorns picked up. 

Watch out for the storms headed your way......:hide:



joeten said:


> I tried some of the Boston lager, the first I did from the bottle, the rest I used a glass, it was really quite hoppy, from the bottle, a lot nicer from the glass.


Yeps.......very hoppy beer. I just drink out of the bottle but I can see the stuff needing to breath a little. The Rebel series has more hops.

I've got some old cheap beer I'm 'disposing' of right now......had it for a week or two so I better get it out of the fridge.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Corday said:


> Sounds like your part of town was spared from the floods.


They had some nearby, but not in my neighborhood . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Down to 6 jals and 3 habs so far......may have been curious fingers that topped out one of the habs.......:sigh:. Topsoil is a definite no-no for starting seedlings. What I repotted in potting mix blended with garden soil is doing nicely.....nice compact plants with plenty of 'true leaves'. Sturdy looking critters......:thumb:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Put out the tomatoes and, of course, we get a storm with hail. The plants are pretty sorry looking now but should recover, except for one that was broken off. I saw the green cloud and was going to put the hail screens on but by the time I got the pickups under cover it was already here. Only got 4 tenths of an inch of rain from that storm.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Did the 'maters recover, Mike?? I still had more seeds sprout a few days ago......weird. I've never had that happen before. Getting too late to transfer to pots and they go to the garden in the original peat pellets they were planted in.

Haven't seen the neighbor out with his tiller......I may have to visit and ask if he will still till my garden this year. Maybe he planted his entire garden a few weeks ago......way too early and we had freezing temps after he planted.

The wild raspberries are full of buds.......:thumb:. The red raspberries aren't looking too shabby, either.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Tomatoes are still looking sort of sickly. However, since the last post it's been in the 50s during the day -- not exactly tomato weather. I put the rest of the potted ones outside to harden up some before they go into the garden. Added a couple of store-bought tomatoes and a half dozen peppers to the growing garden menagerie too.

The old corn seed I found in the garage was a wash. It probably would have been OK had I refrigerated it but a summer in a hot garage did it in. I thought I had a stand going for a while but it ended up being only a dozen or so plants. I transplanted them, re-tilled and planted four new rows with current-stock seed.

Dad showed me a picture on Facebook of the garden of a retired farmer he knows up north. His garden is twice the size of mine and has at least four times as many crops. It has nary a weed too so he must use a pre-emergent herbicide on it. He also has a nice drip irrigation system set up. About all he has to do now is harvest and eat.

Dad also showed me a picture of a bear that a farmer took in his wheat field just west of here. At first glance I'd have said it was a juvenile grizzly. However, there aren't supposed to be any grizzlies left in the neighboring states that have bears so it must have been a tan-phase black bear. This is a different bear but it looks the same:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My plants have been on the porch for a few weeks......I only need to bring them in if we get freezing temps. The porch roof will keep any frost off of them.....I hope. Curious little fingers are still active around here......found the biggest jalapeno laying in the pot after it had been pulled out. It was in the crappy topsoil so I repotted in the mix I blended......maybe it will survive.

I'll try some of last year's seeds that are left over......corn and beans. They've been in my room away from the floor register.......should be OK but I'll plant them kinda thick just in case. I've planted 'mater seeds that were 5+ years old with good results......they were heirloom green from my X's grandfather. I used to take them to work to slice up and put on my sandwiches......got a lotta strange looks until I convinced others that they were actually ripe and good to eat. One co-worker was a gardener and saved some seeds.......sure wish I hadn't have lost them over the years. I didn't garden for almost 20 years.....if this year's a bust I may take another few years off.

The kids said there was a black animal in the side yard when we first moved in......1989. They spotted it one night and said there were two smaller ones with it......I should have taken plaster casts of the tracks. Sure looked like bear tracks and I told the kids to never go around any unfamiliar animal at night, especially if there are smaller ones with it. We do have black bears in the area but they are seldom seen and protected by state law.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This part of Kansas has a long and diverse history and considerable association with the Southwest. Coronado came through here in the 1540s and the Santa Fe Trail runs along the north side of the river. Jedidiah Smith's body lies in a shallow cave not far from here (it was discovered by kids camping in the 1930s then lost again to history). The Indians that killed him sold his guns to Comancheros and they ended up in Santa Fe. This area was once in Mexican Texas and then the Republic of Texas, until the Republic's top was chopped off when it was annexed as a state. The sandsage prairie here is no different than you will find in most of northeastern New Mexico and our (usually dry) river has its headwaters in that state. It's not surprising, then that the occasional mountain lion or black bear will wander fifty miles to show up here.

Of course, before European settlement of the area there were lots of mountain lions and bears in the area, even grizzlies, which roamed the plains feeding on bison and elk.

Farmers have seen bears around here for the past several years. Last year, one was photographed eating dog food in the back yard of a house in the "ghost" town just north of here. Looking into the matter further, I see that we have at least one semi-resident bear in the area.



> LIBERAL - Southwest Kansas isn't bear country, but there's one black bear that's been showing up in the region for several years. Startled residents begin spotting the bear each spring. State Game Warden B.J. Thurman says that's because the bear is highly visible as it roams through wheat fields, feasting on the crop. Thurman, who calls the bear "Boo-Boo," told the High Plains Daily Leader that the animal has been in the area for six or seven years. He believes it roamed out of nearby New Mexico during an outbreak of wildfires and either lives in southwest Kansas year-round or visits the area in the spring. The bear was spotted several times recently in Stevens County. It's been known to travel through several counties in the region.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Got home to a blinding rain storm for the last hour of the drive. Garden is a mess . . maters are way overgrown and out of the cages. Probably have to cut about half the foliage off to get to where I can pick the little buggers. Lots of green maters so the crop should be worth it this year.

Peppers are looking good . . picked a couple dozen yesterday. No heat yet, but a nice flavor. 

I don't know what it is about Cilantro this year . . all the ones I started went straight to seed, and the ones I bought did the same. Looks like I'll be buying what I need until the fall when I start planting again. . . Grrrr!

Houston is about 50% underwater and the rain just started again. It's gonna be hell for mozzies this year!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I remember driving through Houston once when I was stationed near there in Louisiana, about half the roads were under water then too. Spent three years in the South and that's about enough for me -- too wet and too hot. However, if you are an avid gardener you sure do have a nice growing season down there.

The rains that are drenching those to the east of here are just barely hitting us and providing almost normal precipitation for this area. It's nice to not have to water constantly just to keep trees alive. Did finally lose another plum tree, it was just too split up from the May freeze last year and never recovered. Got a whale of a crop of peaches on two trees though, so many that I've already plucked off a hundred or so, so the limbs don't snap. A few pears and about a half-dozen nectarines survived the last freeze this spring too. 

Onions are about the size of golf balls, bout ready to start pulling some for soups, etc. Iceberg lettuce is starting to head and needs thinned so some of it will probably get eaten too. Need to get the okra planted soon.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All I know is what the news reported, and it sounds pretty bad a lot of damage and some loss of life.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Up to six deaths so far with many cars still underwater . . 

Being described as "Historic" flood . . which is incredible since it was not associated with a Hurricane


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

NBC has figures way higher for Texas and Oklahoma Texas Flooding: Body of One of Eight People Missing From Vacation Home Found - NBC News given what has happened it appears there might well be more and all reports I can see indicates they will be searching for more bodies and survivors. It sure seems a horrible event with a fair chance of a high death toll from 2 states.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Most of the storm looks to be tracking just north of me......:thumb:. I need the time......neighbor hasn't been doing any tilling and I don't know if he plans on doing my garden this year. Most of my efforts have gone towards getting the mower up and running after a major pump failure on the hydraulic drive. I'm a real "back yard mechanic" now.......no way am I going to try to push a 1,000lb mower 125 yards to the garage. I had a hard enough time just getting it away from the fence for room to work.......anyhow, I don't need the rain til I get the mower out of the back yard. 

I'm impressed at the progress the little 'maters have made........bushy little critters for the ones that sprouted on time. ~8" tall and not spindly at all. This is the first year I've used plant food on a weekly basis and it is doing wonders. B sprouts look much better than last year's.......the chipmunk sould be quite pleased. Might get 6 jals this year.....the one I had to repot looks like it will survive. Only 3 habs are showing signs of life......that should be enough.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Got a couple of rows of okra planted this morning. That's about going to fill up all the garden space I have at the moment. Planted onions, carrots, lettuce, corn, peppers, tomatoes, watermelons, squash and okra, which should make for a halfway-decent garden. Now all I have to do is wait a month or two for things to ripen.

At the first produce today (other than one meal of that nasty-tasting arugula that I tilled under) -- fried up a mess of golf-ball-sized onions to make sloppy joes.

I do have a package of beans to plant, if I can find a place for them. Not sure if I'm going to bother. Beans sometimes don't seem to grow well here. Last year I planted a row and got three to survive, and they never produced.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know how much I'll be planting this year......so far, nothing. Last week was fine for tilling but I was too busy with fixing the mower and the neighbor wasn't out with his tractor. Rain all weekend long makes the soil too wet to work so it will be a few more days to hope to do anything. Temps in the low 60's today with cloudy skies won't help matters. We were in the low 80's last week and the 'maters loved it.......some are ~12" tall and need to be planted. 

Don't know why beans won't grow out your way, Mike. Well, the Plains are known as grasslands. The farmers around here grow pretty much anything.....I haven't checked the field behind me to see what has been planted this year. Mostly corn and beans here with a few wheat fields.....not as many grass type of crops as the standard corn or beans. 

The mower was a tedious learning experience........TG all the manuals were available online. $200 for parts/supplies VS $600 for a new pump. Front seal on the LH pump blew out and stopped the machine in it's tracks. Being in the back yard was good and bad......too far to push to the garage but not out front where it would be vulnerable to someone with a rollback. 

The front seal didn't tear or just start leaking.......it completely blew the center sealing ring outward. Underlying cause was a failed thrust bearing and metal pieces that blocked a relief port......too much pressure on the seal. What I thought was hydraulic whine was more serious than I thought.......the mower had been making the same noise since new and I thought it was normal. The extra parts were a little over $100, but available. Don't want to do that again but it's easier than I thought.....just messy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I fibbed on the 'maters. Took a tape measure outside and checked from soil to top of plants.......taller ones are 16-17 inches. When they get set in the garden they will be 3-4 inches shorter after planting deeper to encourage the hair roots on the lower portion of the stems.

So much for the 62F forecast.......best we could do was 52F.

Habs are being habs but look ok for being rather small........plenty of leaves but only two made it so far. Jals are a little bigger but nothing impressive due to cooler temps from being outside for almost a month.........six survived. Smaller pepper planting this year but the 'maters will make up for it with almost 50 plants. I can get rid of the 'maters......the ones the littlest angel doesn't eat.....:laugh:. She even considers the store-bought ones tasty.......but grampa's is much better. I gave some to the owner of the pizza place/carryout last year to put on subs......he said no way they go on subs, they go home with him for his family.

I'll cut back on corn and beans.....still have plenty in the freezer from not cooking much lately. No sense in processing and freezing if you still have stock on hand when the new crop comes in. My dad kept rotating stock to the point that he was always eating old stuff......:nonono:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My neighbor tilled his garden this afternoon.......looked like the area he tilled and planted 3 weeks ago. Right after he planted we got sub-freezing temps and many nights of frost......if he planted corn there was no hope. 

I'll have to wander over and ask if he's done with his tiller for the season......I sure hope not because I need my garden tilled. If I had a rear-tine tiller I'd do it myself......my front-tine is a lesson in futility. 

'Maters are showing buds......:thumb: I just need to get 'em set out. B-sprouts look good......peppers lagging but are OK. 

Chipmunk has a new tunnel......:angry:. I need to adopt a bunch of cats to keep the little vermin in check......they have gotten bad. Years ago I had no problem with any wildlife destroying my garden.......today is a different matter.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I picked my first maters this evening . . about a dozen Grape tomatoes . . sure tasted good!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I have ~18 of those critters......if I can get 'em planted. Got some sweet red ones and the orange nuggets.......along with some saved from seed (nugget) last year. Hybrid-cross and have no idea what to expect. If they're a 'mater the little one will be happy......she will turn 10 tomorrow.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Put in four more tomatoes and took out two dead ones. The remaining patio tomato has a few on it already but it's going to be weeks for the rest as they are just now getting over the shock of being transplanted.

First planting of corn is about 18 inches tall now and the second is coming along nicely as is most everything else. Ate my first carrot and lettuce today.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My neighbor must be out of town........haven't seen him for a few days. Time is running short and my garden is still not plowed/tilled. Almost 50 'mater plants sitting on the back deck and no permanent home for 'em. Got some decent rain today so that postpones any garden work......:sigh:. I may have to chop up some of my side yard to at least get the bigger 'maters planted......doing anything in the main garden makes it hard to maneuver a decent sized tractor. 

Weeds took over the strawberry patch and the enclosure has been removed.......that was fun......:nonono:. Wasn't anything left of the strawberries after recent winter temps for the past two years........80% of the plants froze out the year before and last winter got the rest of 'em. 

Again, the blackberries look great.......not going to hold my breath, though. The weather always turns dry when it's time for the berries to plump up. The one place that had loads of berries, even in drought conditions, is gone.......it's now a parking lot for a Goodwill store. The raspberries are looking good......the wild ones and the cultivated ones. I'm going to fore-go the netting this year on the cultivated berries........once I hacked the daylights out of the bushes in my backyard the bird population has been drastically reduced. They have no place to hide or build nests......and the yard is much easier to keep mowed.

Peppers looking good considering the poor topsoil that looked promising.....it was unprocessed and full of fungus fly eggs and who knows what. The B-sprouts have taken a turn for the worse and look diseased with dead spots on the leaves. No caterpillars on 'em but something is eating the few good leaves that are left......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted some more corn. Had one row where only three plants came up. I think that birds discovered the seed and just went down the row eating it. The okra is up nicely and the tomatoes have got over their initial sunburn and are shooting up. Peppers still look a bit puny.

In a couple of days I'm going to have about 20 squash ready to eat.

The weeds are getting really bad in the garden. I need to either spray it or plant a cover crop to choke out the weeds next year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I used "Preen" last year with good results. It kept the beans and 'maters weed free all season.......after reading the directions I discovered it is not for use on corn.....:sigh:. They do make a "Preen" for corn but no stores around here stock it. The garden may stay pretty much weed-free but you still need to do some shallow cultivating to keep the soil aerated.......still, it's much easier than chasing weeds.

More rain in the middle of the night......another two day delay on the garden, provided it drains fast enough.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Picked a mess of squash and onions for dinner. The red onions are twice the size of the yellow ones. Unfortunately, I have no idea which ones are red and which ones are yellow until I pull them up as I just planted them willy nilly.

Noticed a squash bug happily laying eggs so I dowsed the squash with some insecticidal soap. Once those squash bugs get started they can take out a whole hill of plants almost overnight.

First planting of corn is starting to tassel.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got stiffed........:angry:

Neighbor said he put the tiller away for the season........takes maybe 10 minutes to switch a 3-point implement......even if you struggle. Don't know if I can get someone else to do it this late in the season. I did find a guy but I'm just outside his area.....and he charges the same thing I was paying my neighbor. If I can't get him to till my garden it's gonna be pretty small this year.....all I have is a front tine machine that will beat me up pretty good and take days to get the job done. No corn or beans this year.......maybe. I've got 6 dozen plants to get set out.

I need to save up for a good rear time machine and not have to rely on others.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL, if I lived a thousand miles closer I'd bring the tiller over and work your garden for you. Been thinking of getting a bigger lawn tractor and a rear tiller myself though, as I keep adding to the garden every year. I've also got a couple of lots of weeds that I'd like to till up and plant in buffalo grass.

Whale of a storm came through last night but the biggest ones in the area missed us. There is a mountain somewhere in New Mexico or Colorado that causes a rain shadow for this county. It's amazing to see huge storms routinely split and go north and south of the county. Even so we got 60 mph winds and hail for a while. 

The garden got knocked around a bit but everything should more-or-less straighten up OK. Unfortunately, there are several fields of wheat around here that were about ready to harvest that won't fare as well. Only got an inch and a half of rain here but next town over got the main brunt of the storm and they got four inches. Four inches probably doesn't sound like much to you southern and eastern folks but that's about a quarter of the total yearly rain we've been getting over the last five years.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, Mike.....I'm sure you would be more than happy to help......:thumb:. Got a reply from the guy in Johnstown........$100 if it doesn't take more than an hour including travel. 

Good to hear the main part of the storms missed you.....most of 'em are broke up by the time they get this far east and drift north or south of me.

**EDIT

Got the guy's voicemail.....don't want to play phone tag.....:sigh: I better check the 'children' and see if they need watered.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I am now picking a double handful of the Grape 'maters every morning and about one handful of peppers ( Jals and cayenne ) . . damn squirrels are nice enough to share some of the 'maters with me

Our overnite temps are climbing higher every day so it will not be long before the 'maters quit setting on . . I'll start the fall 'maters July so that they are ready to plant mid August. Started another flat of Cilantro this morning, but temps are so high that they may not sprout.

Last summer we did not have a single day of + 100 degrees . . looks like our first will be any day now!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Getting scared.......but he finally called today. I thought I got stood up again and was ready to make a try with the front tine tiller......or call a guy just outside my area. 

We got some rain a few hours ago but with what we got will only make the ground easier to work. Once this soil dries out it's like concrete. 

No 'maters but got loads of blossoms.......they've been waiting patiently for their permanent home. Peppers are looking much nicer and the habs look like habs.....small and compact. B-sprouts look bad......hope the chipmunks aren't too disappointed. 

I hope to get everything set out tomorrow if it doesn't rain......still plenty of time left in the season.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

He cut it kinda close......it was raining when he loaded the tractor on the trailer. I was really surprised he even made the attempt with storm clouds so close. 

Good chance of rain all week.....could work to my benefit if I can get something planted.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Radar's looking OK for rain.......I may have a few hours to get something planted......:thumb:. Soon as I finish my coffee I'll grab the tools and head to the back forty.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Getting the North 40 ready for the storm in the Gulf . . picking anything that is close to ripe and putting away anything that could blow around and cause damage.

expected to start here tonite. Probably just heavy rains, but on top of what we have had the last month, could be widespread flooding. 

Has brought temps down for now. Right pleasant outside this morning!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Grabbed my bandana and went to work yesterday......sweat pouring off your brow is not much fun if you wear glasses.....:sigh:. 86F and mostly sunny......any cloud cover that came along was most welcomed.

The children are nestled all snug in their beds.......most of 'em. Peppers a B sprouts still need to be set out but I ran out of time......and energy. I may set those out where the strawberries were......in their own little area. May plant the peas in the same plot. 

Got 3 rows of corn and 2 rows of beans planted. Took a gamble and used last year's seeds for the first round......if I don't see much in a week I'll start the 2nd batch with new seeds. All seeds were stored in my bedroom away from any heat source and high humidity....they may do OK. I've planted 'mater seeds that were years old with good results. Some of the plants I started last year were from seeds my son bought in 2009....no trouble with germination.

Row crops went on the outside this year and vine crops will take center stage. Corn was planted where the beans were......beans are where the 'maters were. I rotate crops every year.....had so much fungus disease last year the 'maters were not going to be planted in the same location. I'll start the fungicide treatments much earlier this time around.

Well......it's a start. Only 2 weeks late. Beans are 55 days and corn is 75.....no problem. Got rain right after I finished up for the day at 9PM....I was kinda tired.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great timing to get planted then have rain . . it's amazing the difference I see between seeds watered and those rained on . . must be the extra oxygen?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

They do seem to come up quicker with rain. I've been keeping watch on the radar and am trying to do what I can between rains. With any luck I can get something done this afternoon with the peppers and sprouts......may try to get the peas planted even though they like cooler weather. The chipmunk family should be most pleased if I plant peas.....there are tunnels all over the place. I spotted 2 new ones lately......one right in the garden. I may spray some undiluted repellent right around the tunnel openings as I find them. I've never had this much problem with wildlife.....there were deer and rabbit tracks in the garden the morning after it was tilled....:banghead:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Rainfall is usually a bit on the acidic side, whereas well water is a oftentimes a bit on the alkaline side. At least here on the Great Plains, the slightly-acidic rainfall releases soil nutrients that are bound up with calcium, essentially fertilizing the plants.

Been watching a family of ground squirrels over in the east lots; they are far enough from "civilization" that I don't think the cats will hassle them much. The yard rabbits are not faring as well, the brown cat has already got two of them and set out their innards on the porch for me to eat.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cats are thoughtful that way . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to see 5-6 cats roaming around here.......maybe I should adopt a few cats and let them roam at night. I don't see any now and haven't seen any for a few years. When I stopped seeing cats is when the chipmunks took over my garden.....:sad:

Only rarely do I see a Cooper's hawk but used to have a few flying around......that was back when I mowed paths in the rear of my lot. I think I'll have to start doing that again so the predatory birds can spot their prey. In the meantime I'll be setting rat traps baited with peanut butter and 5gal buckets with a 'diving board'. 

The young B-sprouts will be sprayed with a garlic/habanero concoction in hope that they will make it long enough to get bigger than 6". The beans I'll take my chances on for the most part but may spray them when they first emerge. 

I think the garden surface may be dry enough to walk on......I'll be back later.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the pepper/sprout/pea area cleared away for planting. Taking a break right now as the "sun tea" brews. Crushed red pepper, garlic powder, and cayenne pepper steeping in the sun.......I'll give it a few more hours. It's got a real nice color.....:laugh:. ** Just went outside and took a sniff test.....smells very promising. 

No new deer tracks today....I'm shocked. I figured to see the tops eaten on some of the 'maters......I'm sure the deer won't disappoint me and will make sure to visit my buffet. The guy next road over has his deer fence in place......shame to have to do that. I may try to go without a fence this year and use repellents.....we'll see.

Time to get the 'mater stakes ready.....I'll go through the wood rack and see what's on hand. Another option is to mulch and not stake.....I did that in the 70's with good success. Just put down straw to protect the lower fruit....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Won't be anything going on in the garden for a few days......rain around here. Had a small break in the rains yesterday but garden was still too wet. Peppers are still waiting for a permanent home as well as the B-sprouts. 

Timing is all wrong......if I can't get the melons planted within a week it won't happen this year. Punkins are a 'maybe'.......only for the kids to have something to play with for Halloween. 

This family is far different than the family I raised......eating habits are not even close. Home-cooked meals VS frozen dinners......not everyone has to eat what the others are having.....unless it's pizza......:laugh:. When I do cook meals the kids have already raided the freezer and had ice-cream or some sort of frozen entree....I don't cook as often as I used to. Telling the kids to wait for dinner does no good as they have set habits and do as they please. Preserving harvests will not be the same as last year and I'll seek out a local food bank.....if I can keep the wildlife at bay.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I really don't like to cook but I can if I have to. I've never liked taking more time cooking something than eating it. This is why I like garden corn so much -- stick a few fresh ears in a Zip-Loc bag with a bit of butter, throw the bag in the Microwave and five minutes later you have a meal.

Speaking of corn, the first planting is tasseled out and the ears are setting on. The second planting is looking pretty good and I need to find a place soon for a third planting.

No tomatoes or peppers yet but carrots, onions, lettuce and squash are all daily picks now. Okra is just starting to grow well and I need to get out there and weed it soon.

Watermelons are just sitting there -- they have been two inches tall for a month now. I really don't know if they will ever do anything or not.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> Telling the kids to wait for dinner does no good as they have set habits and do as they please.


If Dad and his brothers and sisters had done that in the 30s they would have had to go out and shoot a squirrel and cook it for themselves if they wanted to eat anything that day -- Grandma and Granddad wouldn't have put up with a kid not coming to the table when called.

Fast forward to today where I just read an article that told of a couple who had social services take their kids away because they got delayed and their eleven-year-old boy came home an hour and a half early to find himself locked out of the house. Never mind they had a open shed that had water and that the kid was happily goofing around the yard and playing basketball, a nosy neighbor called it in and social services got all huffy and arrested them and took their kids away because the kid _didn't have access to snacks_. What are some places coming to?

11-Year-Old Boy Played in His Yard. CPS Took Him, Felony Charge for Parents. - Hit & Run : Reason.com

It's the same with these laws that put 18-year-olds in jail for dating 17-year-olds. My Granny was married with a kid at 14, as were most of her girl friends. Back then, you graduated from 8th grade and were considered an adult. My Grandpa was working full-time in the sawmills at 13. I was working mowing yards in the summers at eight years old and didn't come home all day except to eat lunch. When I turned 14 I was out driving trucks and tractors farming, like all the rest of the kids around here were. Now, heaven forbid that a kid has to do a lick of work before they turn 21.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I like cooking......as long as the g-kids and their dad haven't trashed the kitchen. It'd be nice if they would use the trash can and rinse dishes after use. Cleaning up spills would be helpful......:sigh:. When I cook or process foods the kitchen has to be very clean......even the sinks need to be spotless for icing down the blanched veggies. I don't like washing dishes and use the least amount of utensils when I cook. Mashed potatoes get mashed in the pot they were cooked in......the masher is used to serve them with. Pot roast is what it is......one pot. Sear the meat in the pot (searing is very important) and de-glaze the pot with cold water and put the meat back in with enough water to simmer for a few hours. Add the veggies for the last 45 minutes.....done. 

I won't see any corn for 2 1/2 months if I'm lucky. There's still the chance that '***** will decimate the crop.....last year they got the whole 2nd planting and nothing was left standing. It amounted to 3 rows at 25' long......about 150 ears. The last planting of beans weren't weeded like they should have been and the weeds gave the chipmunks plenty of cover for dining in private......nothing worth picking (75 lineal feet of plants). Rabbits are doing swell and I see 4 of 'em romping in the garden every morning......others are frolicking elsewhere in the yard and all around my property. Deer make regular visits and take a nibble of whatever looks good. If wild boar ever show up I'll just give up for good. 

I haven't peeked at the garden since Monday.....I better go take a look. The 'maters looked good and no apparent transplant shock.......:thumb:. They ended up being a few inches shorter after burying any exposed root nodes......the smaller ones were planted deep enough to cover the root hairs on the stems.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As I tell the wife. Great chefs only prepare. Others clean up and wash the dishes.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> If Dad and his brothers and sisters had done that in the 30s they would have had to go out and shoot a squirrel and cook it for themselves if they wanted to eat anything that day -- Grandma and Granddad wouldn't have put up with a kid not coming to the table when called.
> 
> Fast forward to today where I just read an article that told of a couple who had social services take their kids away because they got delayed and their eleven-year-old boy came home an hour and a half early to find himself locked out of the house. Never mind they had a open shed that had water and that the kid was happily goofing around the yard and playing basketball, a nosy neighbor called it in and social services got all huffy and arrested them and took their kids away because the kid _didn't have access to snacks_. What are some places coming to?
> 
> ...


Sadly, things have changed......and not for the better. I was mowing a lawn (8 hours of work) every week 1 mile away from my house.....rode the bike I had earned enough money to buy. Pumping gas at the age of 14 and doing light mechanics at the same place.....ball joints and brakes along with tire repair and exhaust systems. Pizza shop at the age of 16 with a closing time of midnight on weekdays and 1AM on weekends. Still had to go to school the next day.

Being unsupervised for 1 1/2 hours?? When I was young I came home when it got dark....when I was a teen (driving age) I came home when I came home. 

Until the time I started working I got 30¢ allowance per week.....for just picking up after myself, doing a few dishes and mowing our very small lawn (reel mower). Today's kids get what they want, when they want, and do nothing. Just asking my g-kids to pick up the living room results in total chaos with nothing but bickering back and forth. They're the ones who trash the living room.......I keep telling them that if they pick up as they go along things would be much easier. Take your dishes to the kitchen when you are done and put your trash in the can...simple. I have 2 coffee cups in my room.....for their protection. I rarely take anything to my room to eat......I prefer the kitchen.....I don't mind not watching TV when eating. Actually, getting the whole family together for dinner probably doesn't happen much today.......so much for the "Leave it to Beaver" and "Father Knows Best" days.

Pepper spray coming along nice......tastes pretty good. Only one small SNAFU......shake the stuff once in a while while steeping but not before straining. With the cayenne pepper and powdered garlic it didn't take long to clog a coffee filter......got almost a quart strained so far but will let the rest settle out before making another try.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> As I tell the wife. Great chefs only prepare. Others clean up and wash the dishes.


I wish.......but I'm not a great chef.....:rofl:. Dishes are part of the job.....:frown:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago 'Friends Of The Earth' sent me some seeds for 'Bee-friendly' flowers, to help our local bee-population. There was a large mix of seeds with no identification as to what's what, so they got lightly sprinkled into a spare tub, then watered daily. 

This is just 7 days after sowing! Still can't tell what's what, but it won't be long now..... :lol: - I couldn't get too close in case they grew some more and poked me in the eye.... :grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

WereBo said:


> There was a large mix of seeds with *no identification as to what's what*


Careful! You might end up raising some of these! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... That's another reason I didn't get to close, at the rate they're growing they must be permanently hungry.... :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A little plant food could move things along even faster, Bo......:laugh:. 

I used to have a nice yard for bees a few years ago......it was mostly clover. I think it's red fescue now after it has gone to seed many times. The grasses have choked the clover out for the most part.

Got a short break from the rains and did a few chores outside yesterday......mowing the hay was one of them. I cut the lawn first hoping the garden would be dry enough to work in after I was done. Kinda OK but still soggy and only got the peppers planted....at least they are in the ground.....:thumb: I wanted to get the vine crops planted but it was just a little too damp........:frown:

Deer tracks in the garden again but it doesn't look like they've nibbled on the 'maters......yet. I could spray the repellent but the rains will wash it away.....I'm going to try without a fence this year and rely on sprays to keep the vermin away. The fence is a PITA and has to be taken down after the season is over......not fun. 

Nothing else has sprouted and I don't expect to see anything for another 3-4 days......if I'm lucky.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I added some 'slow-release' food granules to the soil when preparing the tub, along with some water-retention granules :wink:

At present, I suspect I'm feeding most of the bees around here, the most I counted in 1 'sitting' was 9 'Tree-Bees or 'Bole-Bees (I call 'em 'White-Bummed' bees :grin but they're permanently coming and going, so it's hard to get an exact count. They're living on a Salvia (can't remember what particular type) and Clover.....











The big tall thing is the Fennel, growing in an old toilet-cistern, it's now too tall to get pics of the flowers (tiny yellow blobs approx pin-head size), without using a stepladder. If it gets any taller, I'm gonna have to cut a hole in upstairs balcony - Mrs WereBo is doing some 'maintenance' work.... :lol:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice crop of clover.......:laugh:. Actually, nice crop of everything.....:thumb:. Do you do anything with the fennel?? 

Either they're not updating the weather radar or tropical storm "Bill" is not moving......the storm has not moved since this morning and is still entering southern Illinois. The high was supposed to be 75 earlier but was changed to 72.......temps have been dropping all day to the present 64F after hitting 70F ~8AM. Pretty much rain all day but the rains seem to be hitting north and south of me......til "Bill" decides to visit.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

SABL said:


> Nice crop of clover.......:laugh:. Actually, nice crop of everything.....:thumb:. Do you do anything with the fennel??
> 
> .......


Only give it a wide berth, in case it starts grrrrr-ing at me... :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:laugh:

I'll report back later......looks like something has sprouted in the garden. Poor little things probably had to come up for some air. With luck, I can plant a few things in a day or two......if the soil ever dries out enough.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'll report back later......looks like something has sprouted in the garden. Poor little things probably had to come up for some air. With luck, I can plant a few things in a day or two......if the soil ever dries out enough.


Only problem is other things sprout after a heavy rain. Usually called weeds or by their actual Latin name.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Weeds are no fun......:sigh:. I didn't get a chance to put the "Preen" down yet and I'm sure there will be plenty of weeds. Just getting ready to walk out and check on what's going on.....had a few kitchen chores to take care of. First order was putting a pot of green beans on the stove.......got just enough to make it til first harvest. Corn is well stocked so far and I may send some with the kid to the fire station.....we'll see. The g-kids love the corn but I haven't cooked it very often and have fallen behind.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just as I thought.......the plants had to come up for air. Beans are close to 3" and corn about 1 1/2".......planted last Sunday. 'Maters are gasping for air and I see one whole fruit. Not a bad stand for using last year's seeds. I was worried about the corn but it came up just fine. Weeds are doing as expected.......:frown:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd better get out to the garden before it rains.......again. From looking out the back door it appears the garden is plenty dry enough to do something in. B-sprouts still need to be set out and the vine goods planted......cutting it close on the 80 day crops. The g-kids have convinced me to plant cucumbers again.....even though they don't eat many of 'em. Even though it's a little warm for peas they will also be planted. If I get that done all I have is one more planting of corn and beans.

I told the 11yr old we were going to have corn for dinner last night......she asked if it would be canned corn (and made a face). When I said it was what I had froze on the cob she was ecstatic. She got a bonus with the green beans that I also cooked.......all from the garden. You never know what may sink in with a child......realizing how much tastier home grown veggies are she may endeavour to try a small garden when she grows up. The youngest (10yrs) will probably only plant 'maters........even though she likes the ones you buy at the store......:laugh:.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got several cans of corn in the pantry that have been there for years now. I should just throw the stuff away. Factory canned corn is so bland it's hardly worth the effort of opening the can. Speaking of "80 days," I need to get a third corn planting going but today it's 103 F so I'm staying in after a morning trip to get a battery for the old Desoto and doing some general maintenance on the equipment. I'm keeping a close eye on my eared-out first corn planting. It's early maturing (65-day) so I hope to have some to eat around the 1st of July.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

MPR: Throw some canned corn in Pot Pies, soup etc. Good way to use them up.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Garden was still a little too wet to work in yesterday......I'll try again today.

Some of the 'maters are missing........gone. Looks like ~10 plants took off for higher ground. I'll take a better look for deer tracks today but didn't really notice all that many yesterday. The ones on the outer edge haven't been touched.....so far. They look nice except for a few that are in a slight depression that doesn't drain off as quick.....those look bad. 

Corn and beans are still intact.....maybe the rains took a toll on the chipmunk population by flooding their tunnels. I can only hope......:grin:. Rabbit numbers are getting out of hand........way too many around here. I have a small 20' X 25' section right in front of my kitchen window........yesterday afternoon there were 3 cotton-tails munching grass when I looked out. Look in any direction and you will see a rabbit on my property.....just about any time of day. I've got way too much cover and 0 predators that I can see. No more cats roaming around......Cooper hawks are now a rare sight.....people have gone coyote crazy and shoot any and all. I used to listen to them in the middle of the night while they serenaded each other......I no longer hear any.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No deer tracks in the 'maters......the heavy rains got 'em. It's not like they weren't used to being outside.....they've been outside for a month. The ones I lost were the "late bloomers" and didn't sprout very fast.....they were kinda small. 

Beans look nice, as well as the corn.....in a few days I'll make the 2nd and final planting. 

Raspberries are OK.....didn't check the blackberries. I never get my hopes up on the blackberries that look good til July and die off just before ripening. I used to be able to pick enough for pies/cobbler and jam......but that was 30 years ago.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Of the two dozen tomatoes I planted only about six actually look good. The others are still alive but are no bigger than when I planted them. Probably they need more care than I give them. I'd probably get more tomatoes from four well-cared-for plants than all the ones I have planted. I suppose that I should go prune them some but I always have too many other things to do this time of year, not to mention its getting up in the 100s in the afternoon now.

First corn planting is looking good. I may have some to eat late next week or the week after. That early-maturing stuff sure is short. I'm glad I don't have to harvest it with a combine, though the headers nowadays probably have some sort of automatic ground-following adjustment.

All my lettuce bolted in the heat and turned bitter so I tilled it under today. Soon I'm going to dig up the onions on that side of the garden too and expand the area so that I can get in more rows of corn. Onions are doing great but the sandburs that have grown around them are doing great too. Next year I'm really going to look into that Preen. I've never used herbicides in the garden but it's gotten big enough that I can't keep up with the weeds otherwise.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like a bad year for 'maters again.......too much rain. Some of the biggest (what were the biggest) are looking mighty sick and we will be getting more rain over the next three days. Got a mean looking system headed my way with quite a bit of red spots. 

Chipmunks are alive and well.......I watched one scamper across the garden yesterday morning. Later in the day rabbits were out there romping all over and I almost reached for my shotgun. One good sign was to catch a glimpse of a gray tiger cat roaming nearby.......I'd like to see more of 'em. As little as four years ago I would see half a dozen cats roaming around but I suspect my neighbor took care of 'em with his 22cal rifle. Last time I chatted with him he was complaining about all the rabbits raiding his garden, too. Go figure.....

Got up to grab another cup of coffee and took a peek out the windows.....one chipmunk and three rabbits in the garden. Two more rabbits right outside the kitchen window. 

Planted the sprouts yesterday.....for what it's worth. The pepper spray I made was a tad bit 'fermented' and really reeked.....:thumb:. Being a cabbage type plant, the leaves are kinda waxy and water pretty much rolls right off.....I may have to use a little more dish soap or maybe use dishwasher powder to break the surface tension of the liquid. I'll check to see how many sprouts survived the night.......the odor doesn't seem to deter the vermin after watching a rabbit right where I applied some of the pepper spray. I've got some commercial deer/rabbit repellent and will spray the perimeter after the rains move out. 

As for the "Preen"........it's some good stuff but there are two (or more) types. The stuff I found at local stores can not be used on corn.......:frown:. You will want to check compatibility for the crops you plan on using it on. What I used really kept the weeds in check all season......I think it lasts for ninety days. It does not work on existing weeds.......it is strictly a pre-emergent. If you don't expect rain any time soon after application you will need to water it in.

**I just checked and the Preen Vegetable Garden Organic Weed Preventer | Preen.com will work with corn but needs to be applied monthly. I have the Preen Garden Weed Preventer Plus Plant Food | Preen.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sprouts survived the night.......:thumb:. I'll have to reapply the spray once the rains stop and see if it works. I better get the rest of the batch strained......I made 1/2 gallon. 

'Maters looking worse today.......even some that looked healthy a few days ago. Something snapped one of the jals........down to five plants but I'll see if the broken one recovers. Corn and beans look OK so far.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My 'mater plants are about 8 feet high and full of maters . . I'm inviting neighbors to pick what they want . . tasty lil buggers too!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

"maters must love it down your way.......:thumb:. They're not liking it up here with the rain and heavy clay soil.......:frown:. Got a break in the rain and only 30% chance in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We don't grow it, but corn is pretty much ruined in our area with 100+ temps and no rain.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> We don't grow it, but corn is pretty much ruined in our area with 100+ temps and no rain.


You can keep the 100F+ temps but I'd be more than happy to share some rain. We have more coming in and the temps have gotten cooler. Upper 60's tomorrow and mid 70's til Wednesday........perfect weather for fungus disease.....:nonono:. We're just not getting enough dry spells between rains and I can't do much in the garden other than to watch weeds grow and critters eating stuff. 

Sprouts were still intact yesterday evening and I gave 'em another shot of pepper spray. One 'mater had been topped out by a deer.....:frown:. Beans got munched on but not too bad......once they get bigger they won't be as tasty to the chipmunks and I may have a decent crop. Schedule was to do a second planting on Monday but I doubt it unless the soil dries out.......can't plant in mud.

Took the little one for a walk and showed her the black raspberries. I found some more canes out front near one of the maple trees and they aren't doing bad. The patch in the tree line not doing as hoped for......the berries aren't filling out. What I thought was lack of moisture could be more of lack of pollination.......we've been getting the moisture.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After week's (fairly) decent weather, the Meadow-Bucket has really grown well - So much so that a squatter has taken residence now..... :grin:

Still don't know exactly what plants are sprouting up though.... :ermm:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> Still don't know exactly what plants are sprouting up though.... :ermm:


Your garden is becoming infested with goblins too. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately he's too small to scare the squirrels and/or pigeons off, but at least he doesn't molest the bees.....









:grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure what you are growing, Bo......:huh:. Looks pretty much like what I mow every week......:laugh:

Got enough of a break in the weather yesterday to do some more planting.....for what it's worth. Pea seeds were from last year and I had to get 'em planted or toss 'em out. Melons, cukes, and punkins were planted even though it's late for getting 'em started. 

Three more jals were 'topped' but the sprouts are still untouched. Found a tunnel opening near the beans and I dumped the sediment from the 'pepper tea' right into it......maybe that will work to deter the chipmunk in that area. 

'Maters look as bad as last year's.......:nonono:. The rain is not doing 'em any good and we expect more rain in the next few days. If I spray fungicide it will only get washed away.

After getting done with the planting I sat on the back porch and had a few beers......:thumb:. Two chipmunks and two rabbits were having a merry time in my garden........:banghead:. I can fence the rabbits out but the chipmunks are another story.....they'll just tunnel their way in. I'm going to rely on deer/rabbit repellent this year.......if it quits raining.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> After getting done with the planting I sat on the back porch and had a few beers


all and all . . a pretty good day!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> all and all . . a pretty good day!


Nice and peaceful....:grin:. Even more so tomorrow when my son goes to work and the g-kids visit their mother......:thumb:

One more round of planting and I'm done......measured off for two more rows of beans and three more on the corn. I planted the vine crops right in the middle of the garden. Next year the 'maters go in the middle.......there's a slight crown and the middle is the highest point.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had another 3 inches of rain from a popup storm last nite . . my backyard looks like the one I had in Jakarta . . everything green and busting out with new growth. Picked a hand full of 'maters and ate every one!. Plumeria is blooming like it never has here before . . 

A tad too wet for most of the herbs, which all seem to prefer dry to wet . . Sage is looking pitiful. 

I've not had to water the lawn since end of March . . one hell of a change from the last few years!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Water my lawn??.......:ermm:. NO WAY!! I didn't water in '12 when we had drought conditions.......saved bunches on gas and parked the mower.....:thumb:. Saved me lots of time to boot......:grin:. Whatever is growing on my lawn browned out but came back with a vengeance. 

:SHOCKED:.....the sprouts live and they are all there!! Got 1 blossom on a jal plant.....nice. What 'maters look decent are setting fruit like there's no tomorrow. What I thought were cherry 'maters may very well be the Corleone plums.......they set fast and got kinda big in a hurry. I was looking at the fruit bract and the number of fruits and rechecked the seed book to see that the Corleone sets fruit in the same manner. 

Corn needs thinned......whole garden needs tilled/weeded. Once I do that I can apply some Preen and not worry the rest of the season. Oh......fungicide will be applied as soon as I get a few dry days.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I got a teenie tiny yard compared to yours . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My yard got much bigger when two of my sons got their own place. They kept the grass cut and did all the trimming........all I had to do was buy the mower and pull maintenance on it. I didn't even have to remind them that the grass needed cut......they just did it when it was needed. 

I'll see how we fare on rain tomorrow......if I'm lucky I can plant the last crops of corn and green beans. Compared to last year I'm one row short on beans (but I gave away a whole row) and equal to the corn I was able to harvest after '***** destroyed the second planting. I got absolutely nothing on the second planting of corn......would have been ~200 ears. Still finishing off last year's corn (frozen on the cob) and it is some good stuff. I bought the same corn for this season......extra sweet and has a longer holding time for processing. Makes no difference on the holding time.......it's processed as soon as I can get it husked and blanched, The extra sugar makes it a winner.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

More rain and more rabbits........:sigh:

Been raining most of the morning and radar shows increased rain coming pretty soon......59F right now. We _are_ having perfectly Scottish weather.

Watched four rabbits romp around in the garden last night......almost tried out the g-daughter's M&P 15-22 but decided against doing that. Another half dozen rabbits were scattered in the yard......one right outside my kitchen window. When my son got home this morning, once again there were four rabbits in the garden.....now there are three.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

May as well go for a slog and look at what was once a garden.

I sloshed out to the garden for a peek. Can't do any cultivating and weeds are doing great.....:sigh:. Some of the 'maters are treading water.......:nonono:. Sprouts are still hanging in there but the peppers are dropping leaves. Beans are ~6" and doing decent......corn is OK so far. 

No chance of planting the final corn and bean crops for a few days but they are short term and I still have plenty of time.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Found my 'mater plants*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a good thing I never had any sanity......I would have lost it by now.
Time to re-evaluate ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Planted three more rows of corn. They are 78 and 83-day varieties so I should see some ripen well before the first frost. Ate one not quite ripe ear already. The first planting should start providing table corn starting next week. The second planting is starting to tassel. 

Tomatoes are not doing much of anything. The cold, wet spring has not been kind to them. Pulled one of the more sickly ones and found the base infested with grubs. May have to look at the pesticide shelf in the garage and see if I have any grub killer left over. 

Onions and carrots, conversely, are doing great. Made some vegetable soup yesterday and included onions and carrots from the garden. Have two dozen onions stored in the basement that are a bit bigger than baseballs. Most everything I eat now includes onions. Need to start giving some of them away to the neighbors.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't checked the swamp today......I'll do that once I get back from town. Not much can be done if I can't get in due to being too wet. 

The 10yr old went on a trek yesterday checking out the raspberries and picking what was ready. She found a few reds and blacks and was willing to share.......bless her heart. Rough estimate is 1/4 mile to check all three locations and get back to the house.....I said they're all hers and she earned 'em. 

Fresh veggie soup sounds good......:thumb:. The problem is I don't grow anything I can't put up for the winter. I used to freeze onions and peppers......potatoes after a quick blanch. Carrots I buy at the store and get the mini peeled jobbies.......no hassle and I buy as I need. 

I put onion in most things I cook.......green beans are great with a rough chopped onion added in. Ditto with a pot roast......just enough water to keep from going dry and add the 'taters, carrots, onions, and a few mushrooms after the meat has simmered til tender. 

Got six types of 'maters......I didn't mark 'em and will see what they are when they get ripe.....:laugh:. The ones that may be hard to tell are the Nugget hybrid and the Nugget cross save from last year's crop and I saved a few seeds. I wanted to see how far the hybrid would stray from the original seeds.......I did buy new seeds for this year, though.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Picked the first real mess of corn today -- four ears each for lunch and supper. Been giving away lots of onions too. First tomatoes are starting to show up but it will probably be latter July before I have any to eat, which seems awfully late.

The way my seeded tomatoes seem to die off when transplanted makes me wonder if I'd not be better off just sowing them directly into the garden.

A few beetles in the corn but no borers as far as I can tell. Did see one of these a couple of days ago though. "Mothra" is an appropriate term for a black witch moth -- they are even bigger than luna moths.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Had to take a few days off.......way too much to do around here. Youngest son also brought his Jeep over for another repair......exhaust system fell off.....:sigh:. I was changing hydraulic fluid/filter on the mower while waiting for the parts to arrive. Then it started raining........:banghead:. I had already ordered the parts earlier but they shipped the wrong muffler and didn't catch the mistake til I went to pick everything up......more fun with another wait for parts. 

I haven't been in the garden for days......too many other chores and I'm sure I'll have plenty to do if the vermin haven't eaten everything. 

I found one of those moths years ago......after it had died. I kept it in a box for years but lost track of it. Long ago my kids found a caterpillar for one of the larger moths.......that thing was huge.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Guess I better do something in the garden today......all I did was a quick drive-by when cutting the lawn yesterday. 

Sprouts are still there.......:thumb:. Peas are up pretty good......'maters holding their own so far. New chipmunk tunnel.......more pepper water will get dumped in the opening. Punkins sprouted quick but I didn't wander in to have a look for other vines. Need to chase weeds and apply the Preen.....I'm a little late this year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It won't get dry enough to do anything in the garden. Just as it gets close to being able to do something it rains again......:sigh:

Sprouts were still there a few days ago......there may be hope, yet. Peas came up nice.....:thumb:. Chipmunks got the melon seeds and dug up the hills......two punkin hills and one cuke have made it so far. 'Maters are struggling but a few look OK......very few. 

I've got one more week to get more corn planted......beans have two weeks or more. Cooked up another batch of corn last night and it's a keeper.......harvested Aug 13, 2014 and still sweet and tender. 

The good looking stand of black raspberries turned out to be a bust......all looks and no show. I was hoping for much better results. I did find a few canes around two maple trees out front and they aren't doing bad......I don't think the birds know they are there. The 10yr old keeps her eye on them and picked enough for a snack.....even enough to share with her sisters......:laugh:.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Been to much rain here too, grass is getting higher, but the ground sinks under foot.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just the opposite of Joe and SABL, we're in a drought.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Grass is a problem and grows too fast.......good thing I don't feed my lawn. I set the deck height on my mower as needed......last cut was at 4". When I'm a few days late on cutting I raise the deck and get back on a weekly schedule when I can. 

Weeds in the garden grow even faster......and I haven't put down any fertilizer yet.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Just the opposite of Joe and SABL, we're in a drought.


First year (2012) for making a return to gardening was dry and I had to water everything. '13 not bad but '14 and this year is nothing but rain at the wrong time. I need a few dry days to cultivate and control weeds but I'm not getting them......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Getting to the time of the year with no overnite temps in the 70's . . no more maters setting on . . probably pull up the plants when I get back from the beach next week. I have the Fall crop in pots . . about two inches high right now.

Peppers are thriving in the heat! Starting to wish I had planted some Okra, but the North 40 filled up too quick . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Getting to the time of the year with no overnite temps in the 70's . . no more maters setting on . . probably pull up the plants when I get back from the beach next week. I have the Fall crop in pots . . about two inches high right now.
> 
> Peppers are thriving in the heat! Starting to wish I had planted some Okra, but the North 40 filled up too quick . .


Filling up quick?? I can relate.......2,000 sq ft and I have no trouble filling the whole thing. I plant about 6 each on 'maters....this year I tried 7 different types. Spacing on the 'maters is 3'+......takes plenty of room. I'd like to cut the row spacing on the beans but 3' gave me just enough room to pick.....they bushed out nice. Same with the corn......I need to move between the rows when picking.

I go overboard in hope of preserving some of the crops for winter use and give plenty away. I'm still working on last year's crop trying to deplete stock.......once the new crops come in I get rid of all stock on hand.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . the North 40 is 40 sq ft


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> . . the North 40 is 40 sq ft


I could handle that........:thumb:

Takes bunches of hoe'in to keep the weeds at bay with 2k sqft. When I do fire up the tiller I'll make a cover and leave it next to the garden......it's ~120yds to get from the garage to the garden.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Forget the tiller......a canoe would come in handy.....:sad:. Front yard has plenty of standing water.......:nonono:. I haven't gone out to check for more water damage.......'maters looked unhappy last time I took a peek. I stayed indoors today.......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son just got back from the carry-out. If we get another heavy rain any time soon some roads may be shut down.......some people were kayaking in their yards......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're getting it worse than here, that is quite unusual, but we are going into the Glasgow fair holiday period, so I expect to be running neck and neck with you in the coming days.
Rain tomorrow then 2 days were it should be dry, after that rain to the 21st. That's as far as I have looked.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Haven't had rain for so long here the dust is getting dusty. Some in forecast for tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Corday said:


> Haven't had rain for so long here the dust is getting dusty.


Rained a whopping 0.40 inches here night before last. The town 16 miles to the southwest got over six inches. Don't really want that much all at once, it happened here about five years ago and I had to spend a week drying out the basement. 

100s forecast all this week, 103 right now. Can't complain much though as a couple of years ago we had 30 days over 100 already by this time.

Heat and sun is making the corn, okra and tomatoes grow about as fast as the weeds (next year I'm trying Preen). Giving away sacks of onions and have as many more stored in the basement. For the low price I paid for the sets, I'm getting whale of a deal on onions this year. Not many tomatoes setting on yet though.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It has only rained twice last week. First one for 4 days, then for 3.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> It has only rained twice last week. First one for 4 days, then for 3.
> 
> BG


:rofl:

That is the truth!! The stuff just won't go away......:sigh:

The 15yr old g-daughter got some decent pics of lightning with her iPhone last night.....I'll see if she can transfer them to a PC where I can copy them. Looked pretty good on the tiny screen.

I'm in big trouble on the weeds......:banghead:. I had one day before the most recent bouts of rain came in.......and I frittered the day away. I started hoein' late morning the next day but rain got me after a few rows. I've got the Preen but haven't applied it yet.....I want to get the weeds chased out first.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My neighbor had some success "painting" his weeds with a paint brush with Round Up. He used a old paint brush.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If I can get a few dry days I might try spraying around the vine crops and laying straw that's been in my van for two years......still have a bale and a half I've carried around for too long.

If I tried painting the weeds I'd need a brush with a long handle....:laugh:. Bad enough bending over to pick beans!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If we don't get a break from the rain it may be time to abandon ship. Looks like most folks around here have already bailed out......many gardens are nothing but weeds and water. 

Can't get in to do much in the way of weeding......was waiting to cultivate before applying the Preen. It gets just dry enough to do something and it rains again......I got rained out right as I finished up hoeing between the rows of corn and beans. The window is closing fast for planting another batch of corn or beans.....beans can make it but corn is 20 days longer. I may not bother with any more planting and concentrate on what I have.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And after we got a severe TStorm warning lasting over an hour yesterday evening, no rain. Entire State was declared a drought area.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We got a little more rain after I went to bed last night.......nothing major. Only 20% chance for today......maybe I can spend some time with nature out in the garden. 

The kid and a g-kid spotted something near the garden that looked like a beaver?? They are in the area but miles away......that's all I need, beavers in the garden.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rains been on and off all day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Rains been on and off all day.


But......you're in Scotland. I thought that was normal.

After thinking about the prospect of a beaver in my back yard, I guess it could be possible with all the rain we've been getting. Poor thing is completely lost.......:rofl:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ SABL - Best keep an eye open, that beaver might decide to dam your back yard...... :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sabl, has done that many times this past week, perhaps he spelled it differently.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:rofl:

Dammed the whole place a few times.......rains helped me make the decision. If it doesn't rain tonight I'll be chopping hay tomorrow......if I don't cut on schedule I get hay. If I do cut on schedule (come hell or high water) I end up with ruts and mud slung all over. 2012 was no problem.......the whole lawn browned out and I had nothing to cut.......:laugh:. 

I guess I better wander out to the garden and see what's left of it......last Time I looked there were deer tracks and tops nibbled off the 'maters. A few seemed to be taking on some color.......I know better than hold my breath in hopes of harvesting any of them very soon......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This rainy year has been a boon for us here on the High Plains. A couple of years ago we had only 2.5 inches of rain all year by now. In the past two weeks alone we have totaled a whopping four inches spread over nightly quarter to half inch showers. We even have frogs croaking at night again!

Second planting of corn is just about ready to eat. I noticed a couple more watermelons growing on the one remaining vine too. Tomatoes still are not doing anything though. Okra is growing well but not flowering yet. The pigweeds that I've been too lazy pull are four feet high and an inch thick. Too bad I don't have any pigs to feed anymore.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> The kid and a g-kid spotted something near the garden that looked like a beaver?? They are in the area but miles away......that's all I need, beavers in the garden.


Beavers travel over land more than people think. Our local county ponds usually have a beaver or two in them although the river is dry for a hundred miles in both directions. It is full of cottonwoods though so there is food so the beavers just come down from Colorado and New Mexico as dryland critters.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've checked Google Earth and there's quite a few ponds all around me.....small drainage streams and marshland, too. I've seen beaver near a place called Mud Hen Marsh.....and the damage to the trees. Not too far away but I have to find a way around the local water reservoir to get to it.......no direct route if I travel west.

Got a surprise when I mowed around the garden yesterday......a few ripe 'maters!! I got a two week late start and the 'maters are two weeks early.....:4-dontkno. I didn't get anything set out or seeds in the ground until June 14th......had to check previous posts to see exactly when. 

I'd better get out there and rescue the peppers and sprouts.......had a hard time spotting them in the weeds.....:frown:. Too late for Preen......maybe. The stuff should have been put down soon after planting but it was too wet to get in the garden. But, I do remember many days with muddy boots when I was a young man and a large garden.......guess I'm getting too picky......or getting better at coming up with excuses....


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had too much other stuff to do this summer to do more than a couple of weedings in the garden. However, I notice that the corn really doesn't seem to mind if it has a bunch of annual ryegrass around it and a few pigweeds jumping up here and there. The onions are completely covered in weeds and are the size of softballs. I'm trying to get my sister to take a gunny sack of them back home with her. Probably the only thing I'm going to weed from here out is the okra.

Saw a land snail yesterday. Now, in many parts of the state this would be a non-event but we don't really have many land snails here. However, I remembered a flower that got planted last year that had several on it. I just assumed that they would die off but it seems that at least one has survived.

Beavers are part of the natural order of things but they also can be extremely destructive. One got into the college pond once and proceeded in a week to eat just about every sapling the natural resources students had planted that year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

All I got done was pick a half-dozen cherry 'maters.......the 10yr old gave them her seal of approval.......:laugh:. I was met on the back porch when she noticed the red fruits in my hand.......:rofl:. I was able to wrestle a single 'mater away from her.......tasty!!

So far the corn doesn't mind a few weeds.....the beans can tolerate them but it gives plenty of cover for the chipmunks. I didn't get a single bean from my last planting the season before.......couldn't find a pod that hadn't been chewed on......:sigh:....I quit looking and mowed them down. 

I haven't seen the beaver lately......been a few years now. They had girdled quite a few 8"-10" diameter trees and built a nice little dam. I think watershed management chased them away and destroyed the dam/lodge. The beaver had dammed an area and flooded a natural marsh.......didn't need the extra water there.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like I c an plant 'maters this weekend . . maybe even some okra since it has dried up and got hot. Peppers are still making like hell! . . giving them away up and down the cul-d'sac 

Long term forecast is to return to wetter weather in a week or so I have a short window for the 'maters

Herbs are thriving


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds great, Rich.......:thumb:

If I get off my buns I'll run the tiller out to the garden and maybe try two more rows of beans. Might be too late for more corn but I have the same amount planted right now that I harvested last year.......as long as the raccoons don't destroy what I have. They destroyed my entire second planting......:nonono:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might be done for the year.........

Took a better look at the garden and rabbits have topped most of the green beans.......not many leaves on the plants. That'll teach me to go without a protective fence.......:banghead:. Deer have been munching on the 'maters........ What they don't munch they step on......:frown:

Picked another handful of cherry 'maters and the little one made short work of 'em. Not seeing much on the slicing 'maters so far.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Lost electric for a few hours so I decided to rescue some of the plants from the weeds. 4 jals survived and one has a decent sized pepper on it.....both habs are still there but no blossoms and one is real, real puny. All sprouts have made it this far but I'm sure once uncovered they won't last long. Peas have suffered the same fate as the beans......rabbit food. 

Didn't spend more than a few hours out there with 88F and sunny skies......I'll have to drink my morning coffee a little faster and get out there before the temps get too warm.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Ate my first mess of okra yesterday. That stuff sure grows fast. Three days ago I had a bunch of one inch pods but yesterday everything was almost too big -- five inches or more.

Still don't have any tomatoes but for one or two marble-sized green ones. I'm wondering if I will have _any_ ripe ones this year. However, I'm doing so good with carrots, onions, peppers, okra and corn I can't really complain.

Got a nice half-inch rain last night so I got up at 6 and mowed the south block -- took only three hours as I'd already mowed the ditches in about 40 feet or so. That block is really too large and rough for a residential 42" mower but that's what I have right now. I can't see buying anything bigger for a block that probably will never have anything built on it or even sell. It's just one of fifty acres of empty lots in this dying little town.

The "writing on the wall" has been in for some time on these western Kansas towns; it's written in the same ink as the graphs showing the depletion of the Ogallala Aquifer and Hugoton Gas Field. The local hospital has just barely stayed alive by selling off it's nursing home to pay for a new doctor but that's just a short-term fix.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe I'm trying to grow the wrong stuff, Mike. Sounds like you're doing great on the carrots, onions, okra, corn, etc.. Maybe I should try some of those crops. The kid brought home 3 small zucchini the other day and fried 'em up.....the little ones liked 'em......:laugh:

What surprises me is the deer haven't touched my corn but love 'mater vines.....they've nibbled almost 100% of them. I'm not seeing anything taking on color so it will be some time before I get any more ripe ones. 

Where's all the water going to?? Irrigating crops?? 

Thunderstorm rolling in......time to head to the back porch now that the temps have dropped 15 degrees...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

SABL said:


> Irrigating crops??


Yep, you can pretty much exactly map the aquifer by looking for the center-pivot irrigation circles on Google Earth.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

MPR said:


> Yep, you can pretty much exactly map the aquifer by looking for the center-pivot irrigation circles on Google Earth.


The circles are what kept me amused last time I flew out west. I like looking out the window to see the patterns produced by towns and irrigation circles. 

Takes quite a bit of time and effort to mow a sizable lot with a residential mower. I had a 44" and it took 8 hours to cut what I have. Rough?? I took it real easy and cracked the frames on 3 lawn tractors........ One time I was going so slow that when the hood popped off of my Craftsman I didn't have time to stop......:angel:.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Speaking of rough and lawnmower maintenance, I thought I'd run the old Snapper this morning on the north lot to charge up its battery. I'd made about half a round and was at the end of the lot farthest from the shop when I noticed it was scalping. 

I'd just slowed down to stop when it rolled a front tire off a rim. I went to the shop got out my spoons and bubble but when I got back found that the spoons were way too big for that tiny tire. Fortunately, I figured out the best way to re-mount it was to just put the rim on the ground and press down evenly on both sides.

Fine, I thought, job done. However, I'd no sooner made another half round when darned if the same tire didn't roll off the rim again! I took it off, aired it up and dunked it in some water -- the thing had seven holes in it!

The culprits are the goatheads _Tribulus terrestris_ we have around here. I'd though I'd Slimed all the tires on that old mower last year but I guess I'd forgotten one. I plugged the holes and then loaded the tire with Slime. After three hours mowing it's still aired up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Next time before you use the Snapper, check the pressure. Slime isn't always foolproof. You can always put a tube in if necessary.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL, that old mower hadn't been out of the shop for months. However, the tires all were OK. It was all those ripe puncture vines that did in the one non-slimed tire.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought the fire thorn bushes were bad enough......got some other trees out back that have long thorns but I stay out of there with the mower. Need to trim the fire thorns back a little more. I was watching the deck on the mower and didn't duck low enough......drove a thorn ~1/2" into my scalp.

Trying to get up the gumption to look at the garden......:hide:. Rocky start with the seedlings......two weeks late on planting.....near record rains and not being able to get into the garden.....wildlife eating almost everything. Looking at what I put in the freezer I should have picked beans in mid July and corn in 10 days from now. I've picked ~$1 worth of 'maters so far.....

Made some salsa today.......11yr old is happy.....:laugh:. Just threw some store bought canned goods together......with a few sweet onions and fresh garlic.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Too damn hot here . . everything is just hanging on waiting for a break in the weather . . It's a bit early, but a nice hurricane in the Gulf would go a long way towards cooling things down!

I picked a double handful of Cayenne peppers just now . . got 'em soaking in ice water before I freeze 'em


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The cayenne peppers sound good.....don't know about using any with the g-kids.....jals are hot enough.....:laugh:.

Didn't get too bad today with 82F for the high.......got almost 1" of rain this morning. Something small seems to be creeping up on us right now......got some red on the radar but the system is really tiny.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son's gonna have a cook-out so I was going to fix a pot of green beans to take. The beans aren't gonna happen......:sigh:. Got blossoms (for what it's worth) but not enough beans worth picking......I guess the plants have to have some leaves to do anything. 'Maters have few leaves and fewer fruits......but the wildlife is well fed. 

Looks like I better put the fence up next year??


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The red three-awn is growing like crazy in the lots. Unfortunately, that stuff is like wire and my mower won't even come close to mulching it. I got the bright idea today of putting the side discharge back on. It worked like a charm... until I got to the center of the field. Now I have a two to three-foot high pile of red-three awn right down the center of the block.

Noticed that I've got some tomatoes growing on the vines but nothing is even close to ripe. I'd venture to say that I'll have some to eat about a week before the first frost.

Corn in the third planting is getting a bit chewy. I've got another planting that may produce some before Fall though. I've had a good run and am getting a bit tired of eating corn on the cob every meal so I don't much care whether it produces or not.

Okra is doing well but I ran out of cornmeal to fry it in. Tomorrow I'm going to the store to get some.

I need to dig up the rest of the onions and possibly the carrots too. Will wait for a rain though.

Definitely going to try Preen next year -- so tired of fighting weeds.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've "circled the wagons" a few times........don't have to do much raking....:grin:. When the fire-thorn bushes were huge I'd circle them and blow all the clippings underneath to act as mulch. 

Well..........I *didn't* get the Preen applied this year....and it shows. Way too late to put it down now.....but it would have been a waste without putting up a fence to keep the critters out. Pretty expensive lesson thinking I could do without the wildlife barrier.....$150 invested and I expect no more than a $20 return. We haven't had much rain and the corn is looking poorly.......I may not even get a $20 return.

I checked a 25' row of beans and maybe found enough to put on a fork.....didn't bother looking at the other row. Rabbits took care of almost all the leaves on the plants. The deer are actively selecting the 'mater vines for food and wander completely through the garden eating almost all vines as they go.

My wildlife area has really backfired on me........good for hunting but bad for gardening. Only having a 20' perimeter of clear space between the garden and wild area gives plenty of cover for 'raiders' to make nightly forages. I'm thinking about moving the garden into the fenced area after the dogs are gone......that'll keep the deer in check. Dogs are getting old and I don't plan on replacing them when they are gone.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got our third T-storm moving in today......no complaints from me. When I went out yesterday (visited 2 of my sons) I noticed quite a few lawns turning brown.....we could use the rain for sure. When I checked the garden yesterday I noticed it was pretty dry.

Got a theory on the stringy beans.......lack of moisture. Without the water they grow slower and develop more stringy fiber......just my own thoughts and have not researched anything. Guess I'll have to water the garden when we don't get rain. I also noticed the corn crops out here and they don't look as perky as usual.....many fields look to be stunted. Too much rain and the low spots have small stalks.......not enough rain and all stalks are small.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Things not looking the greatest around here.....corn looks stunted and bean fields look scrawny with plenty of weeds. The garden down the road puts my wild area to shame with the amount of weeds.....if any corn has been planted in his garden you can't see it.

My garden is not doing too hot.......the three W's have taken a toll. Water, weeds, and wildlife.......too much water early on and not enough later, weeds need no explanation, as well as wildlife. Many of the 'mater plants I started were something to be proud of.......nice stocky specimens. The deer gave me two hooves up and sent their compliments......the rabbits brought their friends over for dinner. 

I haven't checked the garden for a few days.......no news is good news Green beans were not worth looking at last time I took a peek.....50 lineal feet of plants but not enough to put on a dinner plate.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look on the bright side! . . you have fed the critters well!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Look on the bright side! . . you have fed the critters well!


They may have to go on a diet......:rofl:

There's always next year......live and learn. How come gardening was so much easier when I was a young man??


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Boy, did we get the rain the last two days! It rained a bit over two inches and then the next day it rained an inch and a half. I took advantage of the wet ground to go dig up thirty or so onions, which are now in the basement drying.

The little apple tree has never done much in its four or five years of existence. However, this year it's loaded. I've got some apple cobbler in the oven as I type. Not that I know much about baking, the last time I made a cobbler was in Boy Scouts. However, I've modified an Internet recipe and I think it will turn out OK. I say "modified' because half way through I realized that I hadn't exactly followed the recipe and some parts of the instructions just didn't make much sense anyway.

Nice cool day today so I went out and trimmed some trees. Yesterday was spent doing plumbing as a ceiling tile in the basement soaked and crashed down, informing me of a sewer leak (fortunately it was only a sink outflow and nothing septic).

Lots of green tomatoes coming on and maybe, just maybe, I'll actually get to eat a fresh tomato before it freezes.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

SABL said:


> They may have to go on a diet......:rofl:
> 
> There's always next year......live and learn. How come gardening was so much easier when I was a young man??


Possibly the same reason I've discovered, these past few years - When ever I bend down to pick something up, the ground is lower than last time - I'm tempted to contact my local council and ask 'em to raise the floors for me....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

After so much time picking green beans, I just kneel down on one knee. If I'm at it for longer I get on both knees to do the picking. If I'm getting serious about weeding I get on all fours (not polite to wear a kilt when I'm weeding......:rofl. This season none of that is going to happen.

Mike......basement dry enough to hang onions?? 

When winter arrives I hang the bags of onions or 'taters on the ends of the overhead door supports. They are out of the travel area of the door and mice can't get to 'em. Garage is attached and insulated......doesn't freeze. 

How'd the cobbler turn out?? I don't do much baking, either.......just around the holidays is about it. When I was much younger I did lotsa baking......made pies from scratch without using pre-made mixes or fillings. 

I had a peach tree back in the 80's that had one outstanding season.....it was about the same age of 4-5 years old. I tried a few apple trees when I first moved into where I'm at but had no luck when I didn't maintain the area around them........my fault. If I do try again, the trees will be planted in the front yard. I already mow around ~20 trees and a few more won't make much difference......:grin:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Cobbler turned out great. I'm eating some now for breakfast. If anyone is interested, here is what I did:

My Fresh Apple Cobbler (try 1)

Heat oven to 350 °F. 

9 cups apples, sliced to 1/4 inch or so, dumped into an ungreased 13x9-inch baking dish. 

3/4 cup brown sugar & 3/4 teaspoon cinnamon mixed and sprinkled over the apples.

2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder (I used self-rising flour so skipped this)
3/4 cup white sugar
2 eggs
1 stick butter
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

Mix until crumbly then sprinkle over apples. If you don't have a mixer, melt the butter first.

Bake @ 350 °F about an to an hour, or until the topping is brown and the apples are tender.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I got one of these for Mom but she doesn't use it any more so I do. It's pretty handy and makes getting up from your knees much easier. You flip it over to kneel on it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

MPR said:


> Cobbler turned out great. I'm eating some now for breakfast. If anyone is interested, here is what I did:
> 
> My Fresh Apple Cobbler (try 1)
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Watch for apple prices to take a big jump.......unless Michigan and other states can make up for lost crops in Washington state. 

Speaking of lost crops......mine are gone. Bought some things for salad, expecting to find plenty of cherry 'maters in the garden. Took a quick look as dinner was almost ready to serve up last night.......I found one small 'mater. Corn had very few ears and they were small.......beans pathetic. Maybe a total of 6 jals......no peas. The 'maters had plenty of unripe fruit 2 weeks ago......even that is gone. $150 invested to feed the wildlife.......


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Noticed that eggs finally went up here. Conversely, milk is half the price it was last year. Since I hardly ever eat an egg -- I just keep a few for things like that cobbler -- the prices don't really affect me much.

Tomatoes are still green. We probably have a month or so before the first chance of frost so I hope some will ripen before then. Peaches did well this year, even though the nectarines froze. Been giving away peaches -- too many to eat and don't feel like putting any up. 

Need to go out and dig up some carrots.

Went and checked out he new farm supply store that opened in the next town. They have just about everything a fellow could want. Bought a few odds and ends but I need to get all the stuff in the shop organized before getting anything more. There is all sorts of stuff in that shop due to Dad's habit of buying stuff at farm sales. His best purchase was a large metal drawer cabinet filled with bolts and screws. The thing probably weighs a thousand pounds and nobody wanted it. He got $5000 worth of hardware for the opening bid of $5. Took him the rest of the day to transfer it one bin at a time to the truck but it was worth it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Eggs I buy for the g-kids......but I'm known to eat a few. Fried, scrambled, omelet.....when I feel like cooking breakfast. The thing that goes with eggs is bacon.....I need to protect that stuff. I use bacon for green beans.....this year's harvest tells me I won't be needing much bacon. The g-kids can make an entire breakfast out of bacon....:laugh:

Didn't have the heart to look at the garden today.......I'll check tomorrow and assess the situation when I have the mower out. I had 'mater plants showing dozens of fruit on long bracts......they are gone. Corn was forming ears and had wisps of silk......gone. One jal had a pepper that was ready to pick last month.....the pepper should be red by now but it's gone. Punkin vines showing nothing and ditto for the single cuke that survived. Might be a good time to pull the row markers and clear-cut the entire area.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Made some potato soup tonight to use up some of the garden onions. When I was in paramedic school in Kansas City, I grew two types of potatoes from two old eyed ones that I found in the cupboard. I actually got a few baby potatoes before I abandoned the garden when the course was done. I also planted some strawberries that summer and heard, years later, that the patch was still there.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Manually aerated *⅓* the lawn today. I could buy an aerator to pull behind the garden mower or a self powered one or even a manual push type , but then I'd miss all this thrilling exercise when using the two pipe foot operated one.









Don't suggest golf shoes. They don't go deep enough and the spikes are too thin.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got one in the garage......want to give it a go on three acres??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SABL said:


> Got one in the garage......want to give it a go on three acres??


Yeah. A little each day for a month. :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son bought it when he had a very small lot.....50' X 100'. Won't do much good around here......the 'dog run' is 100' X 100'.

I'll try to do a status report on the garden later.......looked really pathetic last week.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought a pair of those spiked sandals. They are OK except for the straps, which are cheap plastic-bucked things. If I can find some good straps, and add another set to each shoe, I think they will work well. I don't use them so much to aerate the soil as to kill grubs. If you see a brown spot, go stomp on it a bit. Studies have shown that spikes are about as effective as pesticides, albeit a bit more work.

I had a major grub infestation along the driveway under an old maple that's on its way out. I spiked the area and also used grub granules. Then I tilled and replanted. New grass is just starting to come up and should be well established before the first frost. In the back yard I used nematodes, which worked very well. I ran out of them so I sprayed the rest of the yard. Where the nematodes are there is no new grub infestation, where I sprayed last year I had to stomp and re-spray this year. Next Spring I'm ordering a lot of nematodes and using them all over the yard.

I'm toying with the idea of getting one of these. Does anyone have one and do they work OK?

http://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0...8&qid=1441145124&sr=8-6&keywords=yard+plugger


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No more grubs. The vols and moles ate them all and vacated the premises.
:wnk:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

We used to have a couple of skunks on the property that kept the grubs under control and also scared the stray cats off. However, I haven't seen a skunk around here all summer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Never used an aerator on my lot.......I don't have a true lawn. Everything around me is old cropland with whatever seed blew in. The guy next door is the only person with real grass.......the rest of us have mostly timothy, fescue and other coarse grasses. For the first 15 years my lawn was mostly clover but now there is very little.

There was a litter of five kits on my lot a few years ago but lately I haven't seen many skunks......only flattened on the road and not often. They used to come up near the house not too many years ago.......I could smell them when my bedroom window was open. 

Didn't check the garden yesterday.............


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As a biologist, I find it interesting to see what has grown up in the lots. All of them, including the half-block the house and shed sit on were once farmland. 

Of course, the best native grasses are buffalo grass and the grammas. Buffalo grass is the preferred for lots and I really like to see it when a large colony starts to form.

There are other grasses though. Most of one block is covered with red three-awn, which is a tough, wiry grass that nothing will eat and a mower will barely cut. It doesn't mulch at all and leaves windrows of what is essentially organic steel wool to blow around.










I've got an area with some clover and the nitrogen it produces sure makes the other things there grow fast. I have to mow that area four times more than any other.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't noticed much red three-awn in my area......OK, on my plot of ground. Maybe the areas where cattle are being raised might have some due to over-grazing. The north side of my lot has a bunch of red fescue and it's flowering right now......I may give it a day or two to go to seed before mowing it down. But.....when I allow it to seed, the starlings move in right after I cut and wolf down the seeds. 

Trying to gather up the courage to see how bad the garden is.....at least it doesn't look as bad as the one down the road. His garden looked good earlier in the season but the weeds look to be close to 6' tall and plenty of 'em.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I tilled up four or five feet over next to the garage drive and replanted it. The grass is coming up a bit patchy so I'm not mowing that area of the yard hoping it will go to seed. Earlier this year it seemed the fescue was going to seed all over but it may be a little late now as I'm still waiting.

Watered the garden the other day to soften it up a bit for tilling. It's been pretty dry here for a month and a half, after a nice wet spring and early summer. The birds must be thirsty as I flushed about a hundred from the water when I went out to turn it off.

Still working on the old snapper mower. It runs but not well. I just put a new ignition in it, hoping that was the problem (the old one tested somewhat out of spec). However, it still doesn't want to make the plugs spark like they should. It sparks a tester just fine so I think it's the plugs. The new one I bought won't spark at all, even in another motor, so I'm pretty sure it's a dud. I put the old one back in and have ordered a new, new one. Quality control on spark plugs seems a bit lacking these days.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Fertilized yesterday. Seeded today. Good excuse to not mow the lawn for a while


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Got the first till in on the corn third of the garden. Ran some water on and in the next couple of days I'll do another.

Grass has come up more-or-less OK. I don't think its going to seed this Fall. I'm hoping that it will root deeply enough to survive the winter. Will probably plant a bit more come spring.

Was about ready to give up on the old Snapper. Couldn't get it to spark to save my life, either with the new or old ignition. Finally just pushed it into a corner and figured I'd just leave it there and probably finally scrap it. Went out some time later and tested the new ignition again. Saw that it was, what I thought, out of spec so brought it in and set it aside till I could find a box to return it. Thought, what the heck, let's see if someone here could figure out why it didn't spark. AVB came on and suggested flipping the ignition module the other way around. Would have never thought of that. He also had info that showed the resistance to actually be in spec (Kohler's are different than B&S). Old Snapper runs like a charm.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice result.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well shucks . . the Fall garden gets a big ol' fat F this year . . stayed hot longer than usual . . I fiddle farted around and waited too late to start the 'maters seeds and the result is a total disaster!

I have some chives and Onions started from seed so once it cools down, I may have a chance with those. Thinking about some mustard and collard greens, but it is still too warm for those


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Was hoping you did better than me.......not a hard record to beat with 0% harvest. I was going to take a walk and see if anything survived but chickened out at the last minute. Corn is 0%.....beans are the same. Punkins I haven't looked at......makes no difference because I had not planned on processing any and only grew them for the munchkins to paint or play with. I guess I better take a look at the garden before before I mow it down. This has been a dismal year.......

At least you have another chance........I'm done and will have to wait til next year.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess I'd have to rate my garden a C, not a total failure but definitely not one of the better years. Of course, my care of it went from A to D as the season progressed too.

Got a second till on the third I'd already tilled and broke out another third today. All that's left are the tomatoes, of which I think 99% will stay green until first frost. Tilled up a toad but it appeared to be undamaged as it was starting to re-burrow itself when I left the garden.

Here are the "grades" by crop:

Onions A
Corn A
Carrots B
Lettuce C
Squash C
Okra C
Peppers C
Tomatoes D
Watermelon D (or F is the one that's growing in the weeds is no longer there)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I have not confirmed the status of my garden but my son took a look a few days ago.........season is over. The corn and beans were declared a month ago.....nothing worth picking. 

Things went wrong from the beginning and I lost interest. After a bad start with seedlings I at least had some nice healthy' mater plants........until the deer ate them. Rabbits and chipmunks took care of the beans......corn lacked pollination due to grassy weeds.

I may take a look tomorrow.......I'm sure it will be something I don't wish to see.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Status has been confirmed.

Garden: A plot of land that is dug up and money thrown into......at least for this year. 

Valiant effort by a few 'mater plants.......~30" tall with very few leaves and no fruit or blossoms. Last time I checked they had a few bracts with fruits......all gone now. The deer were well fed this year.......:banghead:

Corn nada........didn't bother picking half-dozen stunted ears. 75 lineal feet of corn plants and nothing to show for it. 

Beans are the same.....nada. Only 50' of plants for the rabbits to have for dinner. They were good little critters and cleaned their plate......no waste there.

Punkin vines not looking too bad......except for the lack of fruit. I only planted them for the g-kids to carve for Halloween......no big loss.

Brussel sprouts are pretty much untouched........but only 10" tall and not a single sprout. 

Two pepper plants made it through the season but I missed the 7-8 peppers when they were in their prime. Still have ~6 small peppers but they don't look promising.

I declare Mother Nature and wildlife the undisputed winners this year.....:nonono:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not a good year for gardening . . Temps are still in the 90's here, when they should be in low 80's. . Cilantro bolts as soon as it matures . . Onions and Chives are confused as hell.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We should see frost this weekend.......been in the 30's a few nights now. It was 34F when I woke up this morning.......didn't see any frost, though.

Getting ready to pull the row markers and stakes for when I mow the lawn again......might as well knock the garden down while I'm at it. The neighbor has already plowed his garden under.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Two doe out in the garden foraging for what's left.......they gonna starve. G-daughter wants daddy to shoot one of them.......crossbow would be legal but the weather's too warm. Had to check the regulations to see if any changes were made in regard to landowners......I'm still good. They did make one small change on bag limits and my county is down to four deer being allowed taken in one season. 

Did Rich make it through all the storms in his area?? Is your winter garden all planted??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lots of rain ( 15 inches here ) and several tornados in the area, but we were not affected. . . the winter crops ( mostly herbs ) are all in and doing well . .


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There were a bunch of elk living around the fish hatchery I once worked at, though it was only a mile and a half from town. The guys that lived and worked at the hatchery full time were big elk hunters and would take off with their rifles every Fall for a week up in the mountains. One guy never even saw an elk during the hunt so when he came back home he picked up a local-hunt archery permit. The next morning he bagged an elk from his back porch.

I've done some preliminary Fall tilling in the garden and have two tills on a little more than half of it. Only the tomatoes are still standing, in a jungle of grass and weeds. There were some green ones last week so I ought to go out tomorrow and see if any are ripe, as it hasn't frozen here yet. Next year I'm definitely going to check out Preen.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't get the Preen down or the fence up........disaster. 

There are different types of Preen......the one I have is not for corn. I can control the weeds in the corn if need be but may look into the organic version of Preen. Once the vermin started decimating the beans/'maters and the melons didn't do much I lost interest in the whole mess. Late start didn't help matters, either.......no chance on replanting after things went wrong. We don't get much of a window when it is time to plant......:sigh:.

I doubt my neighbor got much harvest from his garden.......his corn looked pretty bad from what I could see. He planted too early and lost the first batch to a late freeze/frost. Second planting looked as bad as my weed infested corn......I didn't bother picking the half dozen stunted ears on my 75 lineal feet of corn plants. The grasses grew tall enough block pollination of the ears......most ears never developed. 

I'm getting ready to make the last cut of the season on the lawn......garden may get cut down, also.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No news for quite some time.......how's the garden coming along, Rich??

Three doe were foraging yesterday afternoon.......two came back this morning. I'm sure #3 was somewhere in the brush. Gave a good side profile for an easy shot......gun season starts in two weeks. 

My son's hunting buddy (his next door neighbor) took a 13 pointer last week with a bow. I've gotten lazy.......no climbing into a tree stand before the crack of dawn. I just look out the back door til a deer shows up......:laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not much going on in the garden . . herbs are doing well . .peppers not so much. I did plant a few Roma maters that seem to be doing well . . a few maters set on but still green.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

At least you're showing some promise......:thumb:. I have to resort to the stuff they sell in the grocery store......:nonono:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Getting close to starting a new season. If Rich has nothing to show, I'll declare an end to this year's harvest.

Got a new seed catalog today......from a new supplier. I'll take a look but I'm 12 weeks away from starting any seeds.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Considering how wet it's been growing leeks is a possibility here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I harvested the fall crop and put the North 40 to sleep for the long harsh wi9nter! . . Started pepper, Cilantro, Thyme and 'mater seeds today.

Jus' sittin' back watching bowl games now!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Considering how wet it's been growing leeks is a possibility here.


Those can be tasty. They grow wild around here but I've never looked for them. But, when it comes to leaks.....I've got more than I want.....:nonono:



Old Rich said:


> I harvested the fall crop and put the North 40 to sleep for the long harsh wi9nter! . . Started pepper, Cilantro, Thyme and 'mater seeds today.
> 
> Jus' sittin' back watching bowl games now!


Bowl games sound nice.....then it will be a long intermission til next season. I follow college football.....season will soon end. Buckeyes play tomorrow.....then we will be done. 

Only harvest from my garden was a small button buck. One more gun season (muzzle loader) will come in on Jan 9 I think.....gotta confirm that. I'd much rather be processing veggies than venison......but the venison is rather tasty. I was watching a nice eight pointer the other night (minimum of 8 points and could be a 10) and told my son to 'stand down' if he got it in his sights.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the Buckeyes win, they'll have one more!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope.....Fiesta Bowl is the semifinal for next year's championship. If it weren't for bad play calling in the Michigan State game we'd be in the semi's.

I'll root for Oklahoma and MSU today........then we'll see. My son's gf is a Sooner fan......she's from there.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, brain fart. . . I was thinking they made the playoff . .bummer

Have a happy new year!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So far, this year is ending rather poorly.....I hope it doesn't follow into the new one.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Both teams I was rootin' for got blown away......if I cheer your team on you're in deep doodoo. Very embarrassing to get beat by a team that was totally thrashed in the semi's........:nonono:

Tide and Tigers will battle for the crown.

All done for the year with the garden.....does Rich have anything to report?? Some peppers would be grand......'maters would be even better.....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Everything is asleep here . . short nap before planting in March/April


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought you'd be starting seeds in a few weeks. I start my seeds in late March to make sure the wildlife has something to eat.

I'll rummage through the seed catalogs and make an order.....would be nice to harvest things on the third attempt......:sigh:


----------

